# Feliks - 6.44 3x3 avg100



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 13, 2016)

Just wow! Contains 4.41 single, 5.67 avg5 and 5.92 avg12


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 13, 2016)

Brest?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 13, 2016)

Did he upload this cos its 0.01 sub WR average?


----------



## turtwig (Nov 13, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Did he upload this cos its 0.01 sub WR average?



"Just in between the WR avg5 and my pb avg100 (6.43) "


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 13, 2016)

He had promised something better than the Friday Four that was missing yesterday. I hadn't expected this.


----------



## zhangcy (Nov 14, 2016)

OMG! new wr is close


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 15, 2016)

lol 4.41


----------



## Arkwell (Nov 15, 2016)

Anyone daring enough to reconstruct all 100?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 16, 2016)

Arkwell said:


> Anyone daring enough to reconstruct all 100?


=


obelisk477 said:


> Brest?


----------



## Brest (Nov 18, 2016)

*Feliks Zemdegs* - 6.44 3x3 av100 (unofficial)



Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: solves 1-10






Spoiler: solve 1



D2 B' R2 B L2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 F U L B2 F' L' F2 D' U2 B U2

x // inspection
D F' R U R' y R2 D // Xcross
U R U R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' R U' R' U D' R U' R' D // 3rd pair
(U R U' R')3 // 4th pair
U U R U2' R' y U' R' F R U' R' F' R // OLL
R U R' F' R U2' R' U2' R' F R U R U2' R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.69	64	9.57	69	10.31	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.73	36	9.65	39	10.46		F2L/Total	55.8%	56.3%	56.5%
LL	2.96	28	9.46	30	10.14		LL/Total	44.2%	43.8%	43.5%

Cross+1	1.16	7	6.03	8	6.90		Cross+1/F2L	31.1%	19.4%	20.5%
F2L-1	3.14	24	7.65	27	8.61		F2L-1/total	46.9%	37.5%	39.1%
OLS	1.97	24	12.19	26	13.20		OLS/Total	29.4%	37.5%	37.7%
PLL	1.17	15	12.82	15	12.82		PLL/LL		39.5%	53.6%	50.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 2



R B U R F2 D R2 D' F2 L U2 F2 D2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 L'

y' // inspection
R' U' F2 D2 R // cross
y R' U2 R L' U L // 1st pair
y R U R' F U' R U R' F' // 2nd pair / EO
R' U' R2 U' U' R' // 3rd pair
y R U' R' d' L' U L // 4th pair
U r U' r' U' r f l U' y L' // OLL
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.45	52	8.06	58	8.99	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.43	31	7.00	36	8.13		F2L/Total	68.7%	59.6%	62.1%
LL	2.02	21	10.40	22	10.89		LL/Total	31.3%	40.4%	37.9%

Cross+1	1.60	10	6.25	12	7.50		Cross+1/F2L	36.1%	32.3%	33.3%
F2L-1	3.47	24	6.92	28	8.07		F2L-1/total	53.8%	46.2%	48.3%
OLS	2.03	17	8.37	19	9.36		OLS/Total	31.5%	32.7%	32.8%
PLL	0.66	10	15.15	10	15.15		PLL/LL		32.7%	47.6%	45.5%
```






Spoiler: solve 3



L U2 R B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L' D2 B' D B U2 B' R2 D2 L R2 F'

y' // inspection
R D R' U R' (y L) // pseudo cross
R U R2' U' R D2 // Xcross
L U L2' U' L // 2nd pair
L U U L' d L' U' L // 3rd pair
y U' R U R' // 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.58	60	9.12	64	9.73	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.38	28	6.39	32	7.31		F2L/Total	66.6%	46.7%	50.0%
LL	2.20	32	14.55	32	14.55		LL/Total	33.4%	53.3%	50.0%

Cross+1	1.45	12	8.28	14	9.66		Cross+1/F2L	33.1%	42.9%	43.8%
F2L-1	3.88	24	6.19	27	6.96		F2L-1/total	59.0%	40.0%	42.2%
OLS	1.20	15	12.50	16	13.33		OLS/Total	18.2%	25.0%	25.0%
PLL	1.20	21	17.50	21	17.50		PLL/LL		54.5%	65.6%	65.6%
```






Spoiler: solve 4



R2 U R2 D' F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 D2 R F U' R' F U2 B' L' R D2

z' // inspection
D U F R' (U D2') r U' r' // cross
y' R' U' R U R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L' U L // 2nd pair
R R' U y' R2' F R F' R U R' U2' R // 3rd pair
y' R U R' U' R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
R U B U' B' R2' U2' R U R' U R // OLLCP
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.17	55	8.91	59	9.56	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.14	43	10.39	47	11.35		F2L/Total	67.1%	78.2%	79.7%
LL	2.03	12	5.91	12	5.91		LL/Total	32.9%	21.8%	20.3%

Cross+1	1.90	16	8.42	18	9.47		Cross+1/F2L	45.9%	37.2%	38.3%
F2L-1	3.30	32	9.70	35	10.61		F2L-1/total	53.5%	58.2%	59.3%
OLS	2.74	11	4.01	12	4.38		OLS/Total	44.4%	20.0%	20.3%
OLLCP	1.27	12	9.45	12	9.45		OLLCP/LL	62.6%	100.0%	100.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 5



F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U L2 D R2 B2 D F' U F' L' U2 R' D' F' D

x2 y // inspection
F R' D R // pseudo cross
y' R U R' D R U' R' // Xcross
y R U' R' U R U R' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
y U' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U y' R' F R F' R U' R' // 4th pair / EOLS
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U' R' U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' R R' F' R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	5.63	60	10.66	66	11.72	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.43	36	10.50	41	11.95		F2L/Total	60.9%	60.0%	62.1%
LL	2.20	24	10.91	25	11.36		LL/Total	39.1%	40.0%	37.9%

Cross+1	1.27	11	8.66	12	9.45		Cross+1/F2L	37.0%	30.6%	29.3%
F2L-1	2.87	28	9.76	32	11.15		F2L-1/total	51.0%	46.7%	48.5%
OLS	1.03	16	15.53	17	16.50		OLS/Total	18.3%	26.7%	25.8%
PLL	1.17	15	12.82	16	13.68		PLL/LL		53.2%	62.5%	64.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 6



D2 L' D2 L F2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 L' B L' U2 L D2 R' F D' R2 U

x' // inspection
(U D') R (U' D) R' U R' // cross
y' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U y' R' U U R L' U L // 2nd pair
U' F' U F R' U2' R // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' U y' R' U2 R // 4th pair
R y R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL
R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.91	56	8.10	62	8.97	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.57	34	7.44	39	8.53		F2L/Total	66.1%	60.7%	62.9%
LL	2.34	22	9.40	23	9.83		LL/Total	33.9%	39.3%	37.1%

Cross+1	1.20	9	7.50	10	8.33		Cross+1/F2L	26.3%	26.5%	25.6%
F2L-1	3.53	26	7.37	30	8.50		F2L-1/total	51.1%	46.4%	48.4%
OLS	1.94	16	8.25	18	9.28		OLS/Total	28.1%	28.6%	29.0%
PLL	1.00	13	13.00	13	13.00		PLL/LL		42.7%	59.1%	56.5%
```






Spoiler: solve 7



D2 B2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 U2 L B2 L' D F D2 R' B' F' R B U R

y' x' // inspection
R2' F R U2' x' R U' x U U R' (U' D) // Xcross
F U' F' // 2nd pair
R U2' R' f R f' // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair
U x' U' x R' U' R U R' U' R U y R // OLL
U' D' R R' U' R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.83	57	8.35	63	9.22	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.46	27	7.80	30	8.67		F2L/Total	50.7%	47.4%	47.6%
LL	3.37	30	8.90	33	9.79		LL/Total	49.3%	52.6%	52.4%

Cross+1	1.53	9	5.88	12	7.84		Cross+1/F2L	44.2%	33.3%	40.0%
F2L-1	2.53	18	7.11	21	8.30		F2L-1/total	37.0%	31.6%	33.3%
OLS	2.67	20	7.49	23	8.61		OLS/Total	39.1%	35.1%	36.5%
PLL	1.47	17	11.56	17	11.56		PLL/LL		43.6%	56.7%	51.5%
```






Spoiler: solve 8



B2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 R' D B' U2 L B' R B' F2 D'

x' // inspection
U' r' (U' D) R' // cross
U R' U' R // 1st pair
L U' L' U y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U y' U R U R' U' R' F R F' R U2' R' // 4th pair / EOLS
U R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // COLL
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.16	62	10.06	65	10.55	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.47	39	11.24	42	12.10		F2L/Total	56.3%	62.9%	64.6%
LL	2.69	23	8.55	23	8.55		LL/Total	43.7%	37.1%	35.4%

Cross+1	0.74	8	10.81	8	10.81		Cross+1/F2L	21.3%	20.5%	19.0%
F2L-1	2.44	27	11.07	28	11.48		F2L-1/total	39.6%	43.5%	43.1%
OLS	2.57	22	8.56	24	9.34		OLS/Total	41.7%	35.5%	36.9%
PLL	1.00	11	11.00	11	11.00		PLL/LL		37.2%	47.8%	47.8%
```






Spoiler: solve 9



L2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 R D U2 L' B' R2 F2 D' B'

z2 // inspection
R2' D L F' (U' D') // cross
R' U' R // 1st pair
y' y U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' U' R U R' U R' F R y' U' R' // 3rd pair / EO
d R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U (z' y') R U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 R2' // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.91	41	6.94	47	7.95	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.07	31	7.62	36	8.85		F2L/Total	68.9%	75.6%	76.6%
LL	1.84	10	5.43	11	5.98		LL/Total	31.1%	24.4%	23.4%

Cross+1	1.27	9	7.09	10	7.87		Cross+1/F2L	31.2%	29.0%	27.8%
F2L-1	3.44	23	6.69	28	8.14		F2L-1/total	58.2%	56.1%	59.6%
OLS	2.34	8	3.42	8	3.42		OLS/Total	39.6%	19.5%	17.0%
ZBLL	0.80	9	11.25	9	11.25		ZBLL/LL		43.5%	90.0%	81.8%
```






Spoiler: solve 10



U B2 D F2 R2 D2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 R' D' B' F R2 U L2 F2 L' D'

z' y' // inspection
U' r U' (r' L') y U' R' F R (U' D2) // cross
y' L U L' // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' y' R U R' // 3rd pair
U2 R' U' R U R' U2' R // 4th pair
R' U' x (R' U R U')2 x' U R // OLLCP
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.09	60	8.46	66	9.31	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.08	36	8.82	40	9.80		F2L/Total	57.5%	60.0%	60.6%
LL	3.01	24	7.97	26	8.64		LL/Total	42.5%	40.0%	39.4%

Cross+1	1.62	13	8.02	16	9.88		Cross+1/F2L	39.7%	36.1%	40.0%
F2L-1	3.52	28	7.95	32	9.09		F2L-1/total	49.6%	46.7%	48.5%
OLS	2.70	20	7.41	22	8.15		OLS/Total	38.1%	33.3%	33.3%
PLL	0.70	11	15.71	11	15.71		PLL/LL		23.3%	45.8%	42.3%
```









Spoiler: solves 11-20






Spoiler: solve 11



U2 L2 D R2 B2 U F2 U' R2 U R2 B L F2 L F U R D2 U F'

y x' // inspection
F2 D' R' D R' // cross
y R U' R' U' R' U' R // 1st pair
L U' L' U R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L d R U R' // 3rd pair / EO
y' R U2' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
u' R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.64	61	9.19	63	9.49	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.27	38	8.90	40	9.37		F2L/Total	64.3%	62.3%	63.5%
LL	2.37	23	9.70	23	9.70		LL/Total	35.7%	37.7%	36.5%

Cross+1	1.67	12	7.19	13	7.78		Cross+1/F2L	39.1%	31.6%	32.5%
F2L-1	3.74	31	8.29	32	8.56		F2L-1/total	56.3%	50.8%	50.8%
OLS	1.17	15	12.82	16	13.68		OLS/Total	17.6%	24.6%	25.4%
PLL	1.20	14	11.67	14	11.67		PLL/LL		50.6%	60.9%	60.9%
```






Spoiler: solve 12



L U2 F2 R B2 R D2 F2 L2 D2 R' D U F U2 L' B' U F2 R' B' 

y' // inspection
(r' L') U' R2 D2 R' F R // cross
y U R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U y' L' U L // 2nd pair
R U' R' U R' F R y' R' // 3rd pair
U U L' U U L // setup
(y' x') R2 U' R' U l' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair / VLS
D' R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.19	54	8.72	62	10.02	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.81	40	8.32	48	9.98		F2L/Total	77.7%	74.1%	77.4%
LL	1.38	14	10.14	14	10.14		LL/Total	22.3%	25.9%	22.6%

Cross+1	1.51	15	9.93	17	11.26		Cross+1/F2L	31.4%	37.5%	35.4%
F2L-1	2.57	27	10.51	31	12.06		F2L-1/total	41.5%	50.0%	50.0%
OLS	2.24	13	5.80	17	7.59		OLS/Total	36.2%	24.1%	27.4%
PLL	1.10	14	12.73	14	12.73		PLL/LL		79.7%	100.0%	100.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 13



U' F2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 U L2 D' B' D2 L B' D' R F2 D2 F' D'

x' y // inspection
(U' D) x' R D' R' // cross
y' U' R U R2' U' R // 1st pair
d L' U L R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U y' U R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
u' R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.91	58	9.81	64	10.83	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.40	32	9.41	38	11.18		F2L/Total	57.5%	55.2%	59.4%
LL	2.51	26	10.36	26	10.36		LL/Total	42.5%	44.8%	40.6%

Cross+1	1.13	10	8.85	12	10.62		Cross+1/F2L	33.2%	31.3%	31.6%
F2L-1	2.63	24	9.13	27	10.27		F2L-1/total	44.5%	41.4%	42.2%
OLS	1.91	19	9.95	22	11.52		OLS/Total	32.3%	32.8%	34.4%
PLL	1.11	14	12.61	14	12.61		PLL/LL		44.2%	53.8%	53.8%
```






Spoiler: solve 14



F2 R D' B R L F' L2 F' U R2 D2 B' D2 R2 F L2 F' R2 U2 F

x' y' // inspection
F' D R' U // partial cross
y' R U' R' U2 R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U R' F // Xcross
D' D R U R' D' L' U L U' D // 2nd pair
U' R U R' F R' F' R // 3rd pair
U' U R' U' R y R' F R F' // 4th pair / VLS
U' U R' U' R R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.94	65	8.19	69	8.69	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.37	42	7.82	46	8.57		F2L/Total	67.6%	64.6%	66.7%
LL	2.57	23	8.95	23	8.95		LL/Total	32.4%	35.4%	33.3%

Cross+1	1.97	15	7.61	17	8.63		Cross+1/F2L	36.7%	35.7%	37.0%
F2L-1	4.40	33	7.50	36	8.18		F2L-1/total	55.4%	50.8%	52.2%
OLS	0.97	9	9.28	10	10.31		OLS/Total	12.2%	13.8%	14.5%
PLL	1.96	20	10.20	20	10.20		PLL/LL		76.3%	87.0%	87.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 15



B' L U2 B L2 U B2 L' U' F2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 D B2

x' // inspection
U R' U' F2 D L' // cross
y U' R U' R' u // 1st pair
y U' L' U' L R' U' R // 2nd pair
d R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U U' R' F R2 B' R2 F' R2 B R' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.52	58	8.90	60	9.20	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.74	33	8.82	35	9.36		F2L/Total	57.4%	56.9%	58.3%
LL	2.78	25	8.99	25	8.99		LL/Total	42.6%	43.1%	41.7%

Cross+1	1.43	11	7.69	12	8.39		Cross+1/F2L	38.2%	33.3%	34.3%
F2L-1	3.20	25	7.81	27	8.44		F2L-1/total	49.1%	43.1%	45.0%
OLS	2.04	19	9.31	19	9.31		OLS/Total	31.3%	32.8%	31.7%
PLL	0.73	13	17.81	13	17.81		PLL/LL		26.3%	52.0%	52.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 16



R F D' R B' R' L2 D R' F D2 R2 U2 F L2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2

x' // inspection
D2 r U l U' R u // cross
L U' L' // 1st pair
U' R U R2' U' R2 U' R' // 2nd / 3rd pairs
y' U R U R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.67	51	8.99	52	9.17	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	2.93	26	8.87	27	9.22		F2L/Total	51.7%	51.0%	51.9%
LL	2.74	25	9.12	25	9.12		LL/Total	48.3%	49.0%	48.1%

Cross+1	1.40	10	7.14	10	7.14		Cross+1/F2L	47.8%	38.5%	37.0%
F2L-1	2.07	18	8.70	18	8.70		F2L-1/total	36.5%	35.3%	34.6%
OLS	1.43	15	10.49	16	11.19		OLS/Total	25.2%	29.4%	30.8%
PLL	1.60	17	10.62	17	10.62		PLL/LL		58.4%	68.0%	68.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 17



R2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D L D2 R D' F2 D2 F' D' L2 F

z y2 // inspection
F R' D R D R2 D // cross
U y' U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 1st pair
L' U' L y' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R' U' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
d' U' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.68	62	9.28	67	10.03	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.43	38	8.58	43	9.71		F2L/Total	66.3%	61.3%	64.2%
LL	2.25	24	10.67	24	10.67		LL/Total	33.7%	38.7%	35.8%

Cross+1	1.96	15	7.65	17	8.67		Cross+1/F2L	44.2%	39.5%	39.5%
F2L-1	3.63	30	8.26	34	9.37		F2L-1/total	54.3%	48.4%	50.7%
OLS	1.87	19	10.16	20	10.70		OLS/Total	28.0%	30.6%	29.9%
PLL	0.94	12	12.77	12	12.77		PLL/LL		41.8%	50.0%	50.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 18



R B D L' D2 R B2 D' L U' F2 D2 F B L2 U2 B' R2 U2 D2 F'

R D' R' D2 F' // cross
d L' U L U' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' y L' U L // 3rd pair
U' U' R U' U' R' // setup
U2 R U' R' U R U2' R' // 4th pair / WVLS
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R D' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.88	52	8.84	55	9.35	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.35	37	8.51	40	9.20		F2L/Total	74.0%	71.2%	72.7%
LL	1.53	15	9.80	15	9.80		LL/Total	26.0%	28.8%	27.3%

Cross+1	1.94	14	7.22	14	7.22		Cross+1/F2L	44.6%	37.8%	35.0%
F2L-1	3.05	25	8.20	26	8.52		F2L-1/total	51.9%	48.1%	47.3%
OLS	1.30	12	9.23	14	10.77		OLS/Total	22.1%	23.1%	25.5%
PLL	0.87	14	16.09	14	16.09		PLL/LL		56.9%	93.3%	93.3%
```






Spoiler: solve 19



F' U' B2 D B R L D R2 D F' R2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F' R2 F2

y' // inspection
U' L F' R' u' L u' // cross
y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 1st pair
R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
D L' U L u' // 3rd pair
U' L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' r' U' U' R U R' U' R U R' U r // OLLCP
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.74	59	8.75	61	9.05	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.00	34	8.50	35	8.75		F2L/Total	59.3%	57.6%	57.4%
LL	2.74	25	9.12	26	9.49		LL/Total	40.7%	42.4%	42.6%

Cross+1	1.74	14	8.05	15	8.62		Cross+1/F2L	43.5%	41.2%	42.9%
F2L-1	3.37	26	7.72	27	8.01		F2L-1/total	50.0%	44.1%	44.3%
OLS	2.00	20	10.00	21	10.50		OLS/Total	29.7%	33.9%	34.4%
PLL	0.70	11	15.71	11	15.71		PLL/LL		25.5%	44.0%	42.3%
```






Spoiler: solve 20



L2 F R2 B L2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U R' D F R D2 L F2 R F2

y x2 // inspection
F' D2 R' F R2 E' // cross
R U' R' U L' U' L // 1st pair
U R' U2' R // 2nd pair
y' U U y' R' F R F' R U' R' // 3rd pair / EO
U y' L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
U' U' r U U' U R' U' r' F R F' // COLL
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.34	53	7.22	58	7.90	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.77	33	8.75	37	9.81		F2L/Total	51.4%	62.3%	63.8%
LL	3.57	20	5.60	21	5.88		LL/Total	48.6%	37.7%	36.2%

Cross+1	1.54	13	8.44	13	8.44		Cross+1/F2L	40.8%	39.4%	35.1%
F2L-1	3.07	25	8.14	28	9.12		F2L-1/total	41.8%	47.2%	48.3%
OLS	3.20	19	5.94	21	6.56		OLS/Total	43.6%	35.8%	36.2%
PLL	0.86	9	10.47	9	10.47		PLL/LL		24.1%	45.0%	42.9%
```









Spoiler: solves 21-30






Spoiler: solve 21



B2 R2 D2 B' F' R2 F' U2 B2 F' R2 U' R' B2 D U' B2 D F

x y // inspection
R2 D R' D2 // cross
y' R U' R2' U R // 1st pair
y' U R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L y' U' R U R' // 4th pair / EOLS
U' U' l' U R D' R' U' R D x' // COLL
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.98	58	9.71	63	10.54	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.84	36	9.38	39	10.17		F2L/Total	64.2%	62.1%	61.9%
LL	2.14	22	10.28	24	11.21		LL/Total	35.8%	37.9%	38.1%

Cross+1	1.47	9	6.14	10	6.82		Cross+1/F2L	38.2%	25.0%	25.6%
F2L-1	2.97	28	9.44	30	10.11		F2L-1/total	49.6%	48.3%	47.6%
OLS	1.90	17	8.95	20	10.53		OLS/Total	31.8%	29.3%	31.7%
PLL	0.63	11	17.46	11	17.46		PLL/LL		29.4%	50.0%	45.8%
```






Spoiler: solve 22



F2 U F2 U B2 D F2 L2 D L2 U2 R D F' L2 R B U' F2 U2 L2

z y // inspection
B U' U' R2' F R // pseudo cross
y' R U' R' (D2 U') // Xcross
R' F U' F' R // 2nd pair
U' y' U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLLCP
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.76	53	11.13	56	11.76	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.07	31	10.10	34	11.07		F2L/Total	64.5%	58.5%	60.7%
LL	1.69	22	13.02	22	13.02		LL/Total	35.5%	41.5%	39.3%

Cross+1	1.14	10	8.77	11	9.65		Cross+1/F2L	37.1%	32.3%	32.4%
F2L-1	2.47	23	9.31	26	10.53		F2L-1/total	51.9%	43.4%	46.4%
OLS	1.24	17	13.71	17	13.71		OLS/Total	26.1%	32.1%	30.4%
PLL	0.73	11	15.07	11	15.07		PLL/LL		43.2%	50.0%	50.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 23



U2 B2 F2 U F2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U' L B' D' B2 L' D2 U' R D2 F'

x2 y // inspection
U' U' R' F R2 (U D) L2' D' D' // Xcross
U U L' U' L R' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U' R' y' R' U' R // 3rd pair / EO
U y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' U2' R U R' U R U2' R' // COLL
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.11	53	7.45	60	8.44	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.94	25	6.35	31	7.87		F2L/Total	55.4%	47.2%	51.7%
LL	3.17	28	8.83	29	9.15		LL/Total	44.6%	52.8%	48.3%

Cross+1	1.13	8	7.08	9	7.96		Cross+1/F2L	28.7%	32.0%	29.0%
F2L-1	3.44	21	6.10	25	7.27		F2L-1/total	48.4%	39.6%	41.7%
OLS	2.53	20	7.91	23	9.09		OLS/Total	35.6%	37.7%	38.3%
PLL	0.70	11	15.71	11	15.71		PLL/LL		22.1%	39.3%	37.9%
```






Spoiler: solve 24



F' L U' D' F D L' D R2 F D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D'

x' y' // inspection
U F2 U' R' D' R // cross
y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 1st pair
(U R U' R')2 L U2 L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' L' U' L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R U' U' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
r' R U R U R' U' R' M' r U R U' r' // OLL
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U U U' l' U R U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.67	68	8.87	74	9.65	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.84	41	8.47	44	9.09		F2L/Total	63.1%	60.3%	59.5%
LL	2.83	27	9.54	30	10.60		LL/Total	36.9%	39.7%	40.5%

Cross+1	2.21	13	5.88	14	6.33		Cross+1/F2L	45.7%	31.7%	31.8%
F2L-1	4.08	33	8.09	35	8.58		F2L-1/total	53.2%	48.5%	47.3%
OLS	1.90	20	10.53	23	12.11		OLS/Total	24.8%	29.4%	31.1%
PLL	1.44	15	10.42	16	11.11		PLL/LL		50.9%	55.6%	53.3%
```






Spoiler: solve 25



U2 B2 D2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 U B' F' D L B L2 D' R2 D2

y' // inspection
U' R' F D F' U' D // cross
U' R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L' U L y' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U2 R' U' R // 3rd pair
U y' U R' U2' R R' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.56	55	9.89	59	10.61	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.30	32	9.70	36	10.91		F2L/Total	59.4%	58.2%	61.0%
LL	2.26	23	10.18	23	10.18		LL/Total	40.6%	41.8%	39.0%

Cross+1	1.03	10	9.71	11	10.68		Cross+1/F2L	31.2%	31.3%	30.6%
F2L-1	2.30	22	9.57	24	10.43		F2L-1/total	41.4%	40.0%	40.7%
OLS	1.64	17	10.37	19	11.59		OLS/Total	29.5%	30.9%	32.2%
PLL	1.03	15	14.56	15	14.56		PLL/LL		45.6%	65.2%	65.2%
```






Spoiler: solve 26



F' L2 U F' L' D' R' L U L' B2 U2 R B2 L' F2 U2 R' B2 R2

x2 // inspection
D' R' U R' F R D2 // partial cross
y U U' R' F R // Xcross
y' D R U R' U D' // 2nd pair
R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' U y' U R' U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair / OLS
U' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.82	59	8.65	66	9.68	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.96	40	8.06	46	9.27		F2L/Total	72.7%	67.8%	69.7%
LL	1.86	19	10.22	20	10.75		LL/Total	27.3%	32.2%	30.3%

Cross+1	1.85	12	6.49	13	7.03		Cross+1/F2L	37.3%	30.0%	28.3%
F2L-1	3.22	24	7.45	27	8.39		F2L-1/total	47.2%	40.7%	40.9%
OLS	1.74	16	9.20	19	10.92		OLS/Total	25.5%	27.1%	28.8%
PLL	1.00	17	17.00	17	17.00		PLL/LL		53.8%	89.5%	85.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 27



L2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R' U L2 B D2 R U2 L2 U2 B

z // inspection
D F' (D2 U') L' U L U L' U' L R2 // Xcross
d' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U y' R' U R y L U L' // 3rd pair
y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
R2' F F R U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.42	58	7.82	64	8.63	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.04	30	7.43	34	8.42		F2L/Total	54.4%	51.7%	53.1%
LL	3.38	28	8.28	30	8.88		LL/Total	45.6%	48.3%	46.9%

Cross+1	1.07	12	11.21	11	10.28		Cross+1/F2L	26.5%	40.0%	32.4%
F2L-1	3.44	23	6.69	26	7.56		F2L-1/total	46.4%	39.7%	40.6%
OLS	1.57	19	12.10	20	12.74		OLS/Total	21.2%	32.8%	31.3%
PLL	1.74	15	8.62	17	9.77		PLL/LL		51.5%	53.6%	56.7%
```






Spoiler: solve 28



L R B2 D2 B2 R U2 R' U2 R' U R F' R2 F U B' D U'

y x2 // inspection
(U' D) R D2 R y' R' // cross
U L' U L R' U R // 1st pair
y' R' F R F' U' U' R U R' F R' F' R // 2nd pair
y' U' R U' R' d F R U R' F' // 3rd pair / EO
d' R U2' R' // 4th pair
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' // COLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.36	60	8.15	64	8.70	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.21	37	7.10	41	7.87		F2L/Total	70.8%	61.7%	64.1%
LL	2.15	23	10.70	23	10.70		LL/Total	29.2%	38.3%	35.9%

Cross+1	1.81	11	6.08	13	7.18		Cross+1/F2L	34.7%	29.7%	31.7%
F2L-1	4.67	33	7.07	37	7.92		F2L-1/total	63.5%	55.0%	57.8%
OLS	1.24	15	12.10	15	12.10		OLS/Total	16.8%	25.0%	23.4%
PLL	0.73	11	15.07	11	15.07		PLL/LL		34.0%	47.8%	47.8%
```






Spoiler: solve 29



D2 B L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' D' F U L' R' F' U' F' D' F'

x2 y // inspection
F2 R D2' // partial cross
U y' R U' R' U y' R' U R2 U2' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
y' (D2 U') U' D D' R U R' D2 // 2nd pair
U R' U2' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' r U2 r' // finish cross
U R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.17	73	8.94	76	9.30	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.60	43	7.68	46	8.21		F2L/Total	68.5%	58.9%	60.5%
LL	2.57	30	11.67	30	11.67		LL/Total	31.5%	41.1%	39.5%

Cross+1	1.93	15	7.77	17	8.81		Cross+1/F2L	34.5%	34.9%	37.0%
F2L-1	5.04	35	6.94	38	7.54		F2L-1/total	61.7%	47.9%	50.0%
OLS	1.66	18	10.84	18	10.84		OLS/Total	20.3%	24.7%	23.7%
PLL	1.07	18	16.82	18	16.82		PLL/LL		41.6%	60.0%	60.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 30



F2 U R2 U L2 U' L2 U R2 F2 L2 R' U L2 R' D' B F L

r (U' D') F R y R' F R // Xcross
L U2 L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair / EO
y' U' R U' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U2 R D r' U2 r D' R2' // COLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.31	50	7.92	51	8.08	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.61	28	7.76	29	8.03		F2L/Total	57.2%	56.0%	56.9%
LL	2.70	22	8.15	22	8.15		LL/Total	42.8%	44.0%	43.1%

Cross+1	1.24	8	6.45	7	5.65		Cross+1/F2L	34.3%	28.6%	24.1%
F2L-1	2.94	21	7.14	22	7.48		F2L-1/total	46.6%	42.0%	43.1%
OLS	2.33	17	7.30	17	7.30		OLS/Total	36.9%	34.0%	33.3%
PLL	0.66	11	16.67	11	16.67		PLL/LL		24.4%	50.0%	50.0%
```









Spoiler: solves 31-40






Spoiler: solve 31



L2 R2 B L2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L B D L' B L2 R2 D' B' F2

x2 y // inspection
U' r' U' r' R2 (U' D') // cross
R U R' L' U L // 1st pair
R U' R' U' R U' R' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
U R U2' R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' F' U' F U R U2 R' // 4th pair / VLS
U R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.26	63	8.68	63	8.68	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.54	47	8.48	47	8.48		F2L/Total	76.3%	74.6%	74.6%
LL	1.72	16	9.30	16	9.30		LL/Total	23.7%	25.4%	25.4%

Cross+1	1.16	13	11.21	12	10.34		Cross+1/F2L	20.9%	27.7%	25.5%
F2L-1	3.03	28	9.24	28	9.24		F2L-1/total	41.7%	44.4%	44.4%
OLS	2.51	19	7.57	19	7.57		OLS/Total	34.6%	30.2%	30.2%
PLL	0.97	14	14.43	14	14.43		PLL/LL		56.4%	87.5%	87.5%
```






Spoiler: solve 32



U' R' U' F R' L2 U L' B' U2 B2 D B2 D R2 F2 D B2 D F2

x y2 // inspection
U' R U R' F2 R D' y r U' r' // Xcross
U' R' U2' R U R' U2' R // 2nd pair
U D R U R' U D' // 3rd pair
(R U' R' U)2 R U' R' // 4th pair
R' U' R U' R' d R' U R B // OLLCP
U' M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.15	55	8.94	57	9.27	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.57	35	9.80	37	10.36		F2L/Total	58.0%	63.6%	64.9%
LL	2.58	20	7.75	20	7.75		LL/Total	42.0%	36.4%	35.1%

Cross+1	1.20	10	8.33	11	9.17		Cross+1/F2L	33.6%	28.6%	29.7%
F2L-1	3.04	24	7.89	26	8.55		F2L-1/total	49.4%	43.6%	45.6%
OLS	1.60	21	13.12	21	13.12		OLS/Total	26.0%	38.2%	36.8%
PLL	0.97	9	9.28	9	9.28		PLL/LL		37.6%	45.0%	45.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 33



R2 U' B D' B L B R D' L2 U2 L D2 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 R' B2

z // inspection
r U2 r' R' U' D D' R' D y' R' F R // Xcross
d R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair / EO
y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // COLL
y' R2 R' U' U R U' U R' U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.64	64	8.38	68	8.90	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.90	34	8.72	37	9.49		F2L/Total	51.0%	53.1%	54.4%
LL	3.74	30	8.02	31	8.29		LL/Total	49.0%	46.9%	45.6%

Cross+1	1.73	11	6.36	13	7.51		Cross+1/F2L	44.4%	32.4%	35.1%
F2L-1	3.33	26	7.81	29	8.71		F2L-1/total	43.6%	40.6%	42.6%
OLS	2.24	20	8.93	20	8.93		OLS/Total	29.3%	31.3%	29.4%
PLL	1.80	18	10.00	18	10.00		PLL/LL		48.1%	60.0%	58.1%
```






Spoiler: solve 34



B2 R B2 D2 R U2 B2 D2 R' F2 L' B R2 F' U R' D B L' B R2

y2 x // inspection
F R U' R' F U' R // partial cross
y R2' U R L' U L u // Xcross
(U' D) R' U R u' U' F' R' U' R F // 2nd pair / EO
R U' R' U D2' R U' R' (D2 U) // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' U' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R' U' R' D' R U R' D R2 U // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.91	62	7.84	66	8.34	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.55	43	7.75	44	7.93		F2L/Total	70.2%	69.4%	66.7%
LL	2.36	19	8.05	22	9.32		LL/Total	29.8%	30.6%	33.3%

Cross+1	1.64	14	8.54	15	9.15		Cross+1/F2L	29.5%	32.6%	34.1%
F2L-1	4.74	35	7.38	36	7.59		F2L-1/total	59.9%	56.5%	54.5%
OLS	2.97	8	2.69	8	2.69		OLS/Total	37.5%	12.9%	12.1%
ZBLL	1.33	17	12.78	18	13.53		ZBLL/LL		56.4%	89.5%	81.8%
```






Spoiler: solve 35



F' D2 F R2 D2 B' L2 F U2 R2 B2 U R B' F U' L D' F2 R2 B

z y2 // inspection
R' F D2 U' L F' // pseudo cross
L U2 L' (U' D) // Xcross
U' U R' U' R L' U L // 2nd pair
U' U' R U R2' U2' R // 3rd pair
y' U' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
u' R U R' D U' R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.38	55	8.62	59	9.25	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.88	31	7.99	34	8.76		F2L/Total	60.8%	56.4%	57.6%
LL	2.50	24	9.60	25	10.00		LL/Total	39.2%	43.6%	42.4%

Cross+1	1.11	10	9.01	10	9.01		Cross+1/F2L	28.6%	32.3%	29.4%
F2L-1	3.24	23	7.10	25	7.72		F2L-1/total	50.8%	41.8%	42.4%
OLS	1.70	18	10.59	19	11.18		OLS/Total	26.6%	32.7%	32.2%
PLL	0.94	14	14.89	15	15.96		PLL/LL		37.6%	58.3%	60.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 36



D2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U F2 D' B D' R' B2 R U B2 L' U F

x y' // inspection
U L' F' D2 R' F' // cross
y R U R' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y' L U2 L' U L U' L2' // 2nd pair
U L U' y' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U R2' F R F' R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
l U' l2' U l2 U l2' U' l // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.46	60	8.04	63	8.45	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.10	36	7.06	39	7.65		F2L/Total	68.4%	60.0%	61.9%
LL	2.36	24	10.17	24	10.17		LL/Total	31.6%	40.0%	38.1%

Cross+1	1.90	13	6.84	14	7.37		Cross+1/F2L	37.3%	36.1%	35.9%
F2L-1	4.40	26	5.91	29	6.59		F2L-1/total	59.0%	43.3%	46.0%
OLS	1.94	19	9.79	19	9.79		OLS/Total	26.0%	31.7%	30.2%
PLL	0.70	13	18.57	13	18.57		PLL/LL		29.7%	54.2%	54.2%
```






Spoiler: solve 37



D' R2 B2 D U F2 U' B2 D B2 U2 B' F D R F' R2 F L' B' L'

x y2 // inspection
F2 D2 F' R u // cross
y' F R' U R F' // 1st pair
U' R' U R2 U' R' // 2nd pair
y U U R' U' R r' U' R U M' // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U2 R U R' // 4th pair
r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL
U' R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.50	55	8.46	59	9.08	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.37	32	7.32	36	8.24		F2L/Total	67.2%	58.2%	61.0%
LL	2.13	23	10.80	23	10.80		LL/Total	32.8%	41.8%	39.0%

Cross+1	1.97	10	5.08	11	5.58		Cross+1/F2L	45.1%	31.3%	30.6%
F2L-1	3.67	24	6.54	28	7.63		F2L-1/total	56.5%	43.6%	47.5%
OLS	1.37	15	10.95	15	10.95		OLS/Total	21.1%	27.3%	25.4%
PLL	0.97	15	15.46	15	15.46		PLL/LL		45.5%	65.2%	65.2%
```






Spoiler: solve 38



F R2 B' D2 B L2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 L' D' U B2 L R D' F' U' B2

y2 z // inspection
R' D R L2' (U' D') // cross
R U' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
y' U' R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
d' U' R U' R2' F R F' // 3rd pair
R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
R2' F2 R U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.71	58	8.64	61	9.09	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.84	33	8.59	35	9.11		F2L/Total	57.2%	56.9%	57.4%
LL	2.87	25	8.71	26	9.06		LL/Total	42.8%	43.1%	42.6%

Cross+1	1.64	11	6.71	11	6.71		Cross+1/F2L	42.7%	33.3%	31.4%
F2L-1	3.24	26	8.02	28	8.64		F2L-1/total	48.3%	44.8%	45.9%
OLS	1.27	16	12.60	16	12.60		OLS/Total	18.9%	27.6%	26.2%
PLL	1.54	15	9.74	16	10.39		PLL/LL		53.7%	60.0%	61.5%
```






Spoiler: solve 39



F' B D2 R' L2 U L2 F' D' B U2 R2 L2 F2 L U2 R U2 D2 F2 U2

z2 // inspection
R U R2 U' R2' // 2x2x2
F U L F' // Xcross
U R U' R' U' y' R' U' R // 2nd pair
d R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' r' U2' R U R' U r // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.65	56	9.91	57	10.09	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.00	29	9.67	30	10.00		F2L/Total	53.1%	51.8%	52.6%
LL	2.65	27	10.19	27	10.19		LL/Total	46.9%	48.2%	47.4%

Cross+1	0.93	9	9.68	9	9.68		Cross+1/F2L	31.0%	31.0%	30.0%
F2L-1	2.57	21	8.17	22	8.56		F2L-1/total	45.5%	37.5%	38.6%
OLS	1.10	16	14.55	16	14.55		OLS/Total	19.5%	28.6%	28.1%
PLL	1.37	17	12.41	17	12.41		PLL/LL		51.7%	63.0%	63.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 40



F2 L2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 L' U F' L2 U L D R2 B2 L'

y2 // inspection
F2 U' L2' R u' R // cross
y' y' U R U' R' R R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U' L U L' U' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
y' R U R' y' L' U L // 3rd pair / EO
y (R U' R' U)2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' F' r U R U' U U' L' U // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.63	52	7.84	57	8.60	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.90	41	8.37	46	9.39		F2L/Total	73.9%	78.8%	80.7%
LL	1.73	11	6.36	11	6.36		LL/Total	26.1%	21.2%	19.3%

Cross+1	2.50	16	6.40	18	7.20		Cross+1/F2L	51.0%	39.0%	39.1%
F2L-1	4.20	30	7.14	34	8.10		F2L-1/total	63.3%	57.7%	59.6%
OLS	2.27	11	4.85	12	5.29		OLS/Total	34.2%	21.2%	21.1%
ZBLL	1.17	10	8.55	10	8.55		ZBLL/LL		67.6%	90.9%	90.9%
```









Spoiler: solves 41-50






Spoiler: solve 41



B' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B' U' R' B D F R2 U' L F D

z y' // inspection
U' L U2 x' R2 D // cross
L' U' L R' U' R // 1st pair
y' y' U' R' U' R U' R' U R2 // 2nd pair
U' R' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U U (l R) U' R' U l' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair / EOLS
R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U2' R' U2' R' F R U R U2' R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.46	58	8.98	63	9.75	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.22	34	8.06	39	9.24		F2L/Total	65.3%	58.6%	61.9%
LL	2.24	24	10.71	24	10.71		LL/Total	34.7%	41.4%	38.1%

Cross+1	1.49	10	6.71	12	8.05		Cross+1/F2L	35.3%	29.4%	30.8%
F2L-1	3.19	24	7.52	28	8.78		F2L-1/total	49.4%	41.4%	44.4%
OLS	1.53	17	11.11	18	11.76		OLS/Total	23.7%	29.3%	28.6%
PLL	1.07	15	14.02	15	14.02		PLL/LL		47.8%	62.5%	62.5%
```






Spoiler: solve 42



R2 D R2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 D' L2 F L2 F2 D2 U' L2 R F R2 D'

y x2 // inspection
U' R' F R2 D2 F' // cross
U R U' R' U' L U L' // 1st pair
U y' U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y R' U' R U R' U2' R // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.23	53	10.13	57	10.90	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.27	33	10.09	36	11.01		F2L/Total	62.5%	62.3%	63.2%
LL	1.96	20	10.20	21	10.71		LL/Total	37.5%	37.7%	36.8%

Cross+1	1.30	14	10.77	14	10.77		Cross+1/F2L	39.8%	42.4%	38.9%
F2L-1	2.86	29	10.14	32	11.19		F2L-1/total	54.7%	54.7%	56.1%
OLS	1.24	14	11.29	15	12.10		OLS/Total	23.7%	26.4%	26.3%
PLL	0.57	9	15.79	9	15.79		PLL/LL		29.1%	45.0%	42.9%
```






Spoiler: solve 43



F2 D2 R L' D' F2 U' F U' L2 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 L U2 L F2 B2

x2 // inspection
L R D R (D U') // cross
R' U R L U L' // 1st pair
y (U R U' R')2 // 2nd pair
U L' U U L U' d U' R U' R' U' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U y' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U U (U M' U r' R)3 U' // ELL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.43	53	8.24	62	9.64	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.87	37	9.56	41	10.59		F2L/Total	60.2%	69.8%	66.1%
LL	2.56	16	6.25	21	8.20		LL/Total	39.8%	30.2%	33.9%

Cross+1	1.34	11	8.21	11	8.21		Cross+1/F2L	34.6%	29.7%	26.8%
F2L-1	3.44	33	9.59	35	10.17		F2L-1/total	53.5%	62.3%	56.5%
OLS	2.90	4	1.38	6	2.07		OLS/Total	45.1%	7.5%	9.7%
ELL	1.26	14	11.11	17	13.49		ELL/LL		49.2%	87.5%	81.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 44



R2 U B2 U L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 B' U2 R F L2 U B2 F' R2 U

y2 // inspection
(U D') R' F D2 U' R D' // cross
U' u' D R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2' U L // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.46	59	9.13	60	9.29	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.87	36	9.30	37	9.56		F2L/Total	59.9%	61.0%	61.7%
LL	2.59	23	8.88	23	8.88		LL/Total	40.1%	39.0%	38.3%

Cross+1	1.87	13	6.95	13	6.95		Cross+1/F2L	48.3%	36.1%	35.1%
F2L-1	2.93	29	9.90	29	9.90		F2L-1/total	45.4%	49.2%	48.3%
OLS	2.01	17	8.46	18	8.96		OLS/Total	31.1%	28.8%	30.0%
PLL	0.86	13	15.12	13	15.12		PLL/LL		33.2%	56.5%	56.5%
```






Spoiler: solve 45



F' L' F' D' F' U' R F' D R B2 R2 U D F2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 D'

x2 // inspection
U R D' R2' D2 R // cross
U' L' U L // 1st pair
R U' R' U U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' L' U L y' L U L' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U R' F R F' // 4th pair
U' U' F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // OLL
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.54	61	9.33	65	9.94	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.84	32	8.33	35	9.11		F2L/Total	58.7%	52.5%	53.8%
LL	2.70	29	10.74	30	11.11		LL/Total	41.3%	47.5%	46.2%

Cross+1	1.00	10	10.00	10	10.00		Cross+1/F2L	26.0%	31.3%	28.6%
F2L-1	3.14	23	7.32	26	8.28		F2L-1/total	48.0%	37.7%	40.0%
OLS	1.70	21	12.35	22	12.94		OLS/Total	26.0%	34.4%	33.8%
PLL	0.94	15	15.96	15	15.96		PLL/LL		34.8%	51.7%	50.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 46



D L U F' L2 D2 B2 L' U R2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 B R2 D2 F' U2

y // inspection
R' F R (U D') R' // cross
y R U' R' // 1st pair
y U R U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' R U R' U' R U2' R2' F R F' // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R y R U' R' U' R R' R U R' // 4th pair / EOLS
U' U' R' U' R U2 R D R' U' R D' R' R' U R U' R' U R U // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.24	61	9.78	66	10.58	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.17	42	10.07	45	10.79		F2L/Total	66.8%	68.9%	68.2%
LL	2.07	19	9.18	21	10.14		LL/Total	33.2%	31.1%	31.8%

Cross+1	0.84	8	9.52	9	10.71		Cross+1/F2L	20.1%	19.0%	20.0%
F2L-1	3.14	29	9.24	31	9.87		F2L-1/total	50.3%	47.5%	47.0%
OLS	2.93	13	4.44	14	4.78		OLS/Total	47.0%	21.3%	21.2%
ZBLL	1.30	17	13.08	18	13.85		ZBLL/LL		62.8%	89.5%	85.7%
```






Spoiler: solve 47



D B2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 D B2 U2 F D' B F D' F' L' B' R U2

D2 L R u' U R2 U' R' D' // Xcross
R2 U' R2' U R2 // 2nd pair
U' U R' U2 R // 3rd pair
y R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.20	55	8.87	57	9.19	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	2.87	21	7.32	23	8.01		F2L/Total	46.3%	38.2%	40.4%
LL	3.33	34	10.21	34	10.21		LL/Total	53.7%	61.8%	59.6%

Cross+1	1.17	8	6.84	9	7.69		Cross+1/F2L	40.8%	38.1%	39.1%
F2L-1	2.50	18	7.20	19	7.60		F2L-1/total	40.3%	32.7%	33.3%
OLS	1.74	17	9.77	18	10.34		OLS/Total	28.1%	30.9%	31.6%
PLL	1.41	18	12.77	18	12.77		PLL/LL		42.3%	52.9%	52.9%
```






Spoiler: solve 48



U2 B2 D2 F L2 B D2 U2 B F2 D L' U2 R2 D R' F L U F'

x' y // inspection
D R D L R' F R // cross
U y' R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
y2' R U2' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U y' R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 R U' U' U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F R U y' R' U R U2' R' // OLL
(x z') R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.94	57	8.21	67	9.65	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.07	35	8.60	41	10.07		F2L/Total	58.6%	61.4%	61.2%
LL	2.87	22	7.67	26	9.06		LL/Total	41.4%	38.6%	38.8%

Cross+1	1.30	14	10.77	16	12.31		Cross+1/F2L	31.9%	40.0%	39.0%
F2L-1	3.24	27	8.33	31	9.57		F2L-1/total	46.7%	47.4%	46.3%
OLS	2.27	21	9.25	24	10.57		OLS/Total	32.7%	36.8%	35.8%
PLL	0.60	9	15.00	11	18.33		PLL/LL		20.9%	40.9%	42.3%
```






Spoiler: solve 49



B2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U L2 R D B' D' F U' F U' R' F'

x y' // inspection
U' r2' F D' R U R // cross
y' R U' R' U R' U' R // 1st pair
U R U' R2' F R y' R' // 2nd pair
U F' U' F U R U' R' // 3rd pair / EO
U y' R U R' U2 R U' R' U' R R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.67	63	9.45	66	9.90	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.91	44	8.96	47	9.57		F2L/Total	73.6%	69.8%	71.2%
LL	1.76	19	10.80	19	10.80		LL/Total	26.4%	30.2%	28.8%

Cross+1	1.44	14	9.72	15	10.42		Cross+1/F2L	29.3%	31.8%	31.9%
F2L-1	3.67	29	7.90	31	8.45		F2L-1/total	55.0%	46.0%	47.0%
OLS	1.64	23	14.02	24	14.63		OLS/Total	24.6%	36.5%	36.4%
PLL	0.87	10	11.49	10	11.49		PLL/LL		49.4%	52.6%	52.6%
```






Spoiler: solve 50



U L' B R2 D R D' R F' L2 U' L2 U L2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 R2

y // inspection
D U r U' x' R2 D2 // cross
L' U' L R' U' R // 1st pair
y' U' L' U' L R' U' R // 2nd pair
U y' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' U' R' U R U R' U (l R) U' l' B // 4th pair
U' L' U2 L U L' U L U' U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.10	63	8.87	70	9.86	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.24	36	8.49	42	9.91		F2L/Total	59.7%	57.1%	60.0%
LL	2.86	27	9.44	28	9.79		LL/Total	40.3%	42.9%	40.0%

Cross+1	1.44	11	7.64	13	9.03		Cross+1/F2L	34.0%	30.6%	31.0%
F2L-1	3.24	25	7.72	30	9.26		F2L-1/total	45.6%	39.7%	42.9%
OLS	3.00	26	8.67	28	9.33		OLS/Total	42.3%	41.3%	40.0%
PLL	0.70	11	15.71	11	15.71		PLL/LL		24.5%	40.7%	39.3%
```









Spoiler: solves 51-60






Spoiler: solve 51



D2 B2 F' U2 R2 F D2 R2 B D2 F L B L' D2 F D U' B' R2

x y' // inspection
D L R D R2' // cross
U R U' R' L' U' L2 // 1st pair
U L' // 2nd pair
U' R r' R U' R' U M' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair / EO
y R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair / SV
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.29	49	9.26	51	9.64	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.79	32	8.44	34	8.97		F2L/Total	71.6%	65.3%	66.7%
LL	1.50	17	11.33	17	11.33		LL/Total	28.4%	34.7%	33.3%

Cross+1	1.12	12	10.71	12	10.71		Cross+1/F2L	29.6%	37.5%	35.3%		
F2L-1	3.12	25	8.01	26	8.33		F2L-1/total	59.0%	51.0%	51.0%
OLS	0.67	7	10.45	8	11.94		OLS/Total	12.7%	14.3%	15.7%
PLL	0.90	15	16.67	15	16.67		PLL/LL		60.0%	88.2%	88.2%
```






Spoiler: solve 52



U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F R2 D2 F' L2 F2 U' R2 B R' D L' B2 R2 D2 L2

L R F R2' // pseudo cross
y' R U' R' U R U' R' D' // Xcross
U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' y' U R U' R' U R' U2' R // 3rd pair
R U' R' y' U' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair / EOLS
U' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U' U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R D' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.12	58	8.15	64	8.99	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.27	35	8.20	39	9.13		F2L/Total	60.0%	60.3%	60.9%
LL	2.85	23	8.07	25	8.77		LL/Total	40.0%	39.7%	39.1%

Cross+1	1.60	12	7.50	13	8.12		Cross+1/F2L	37.5%	34.3%	33.3%
F2L-1	3.33	24	7.21	27	8.11		F2L-1/total	46.8%	41.4%	42.2%
OLS	1.57	19	12.10	21	13.38		OLS/Total	22.1%	32.8%	32.8%
PLL	1.43	14	9.79	13	9.09		PLL/LL		50.2%	60.9%	52.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 53



L F' D F2 L F L B L' F2 U2 F R2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 F B

z' // inspection
(U D') R U R' F R u' // cross
U R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' F' U' F // 3rd pair / EO
R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U2' R U R' U R U' R' U2' // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	4.46	43	9.64	44	9.87	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	2.87	26	9.06	27	9.41		F2L/Total	64.3%	60.5%	61.4%
LL	1.59	17	10.69	17	10.69		LL/Total	35.7%	39.5%	38.6%

Cross+1	0.80	7	8.75	7	8.75		Cross+1/F2L	27.9%	26.9%	25.9%
F2L-1	2.20	19	8.64	20	9.09		F2L-1/total	49.3%	44.2%	45.5%
OLS	1.20	7	5.83	7	5.83		OLS/Total	26.9%	16.3%	15.9%
ZBLL	0.90	15	16.67	15	16.67		ZBLL/LL		56.6%	88.2%	88.2%
```






Spoiler: solve 54



D' U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 L' U R2 F' D' B U' R2 U2

x2 y // inspection
D R D U' L F' // cross
y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 1st pair
d R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U' R' U R' F R F' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' U' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
U' R R' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.35	68	10.71	72	11.34	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.27	38	11.62	41	12.54		F2L/Total	51.5%	55.9%	56.9%
LL	3.08	30	9.74	31	10.06		LL/Total	48.5%	44.1%	43.1%

Cross+1	1.20	12	10.00	14	11.67		Cross+1/F2L	36.7%	31.6%	34.1%
F2L-1	2.63	31	11.79	33	12.55		F2L-1/total	41.4%	45.6%	45.8%
OLS	1.50	18	12.00	20	13.33		OLS/Total	23.6%	26.5%	27.8%
PLL	1.20	14	11.67	14	11.67		PLL/LL		39.0%	46.7%	45.2%
```






Spoiler: solve 55



D2 R2 U2 F D2 F' D2 B' L2 D L2 U' R F R' D' R' U2 R' U'

y x // inspection
r' D R' D2 R2 // cross
d U R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U R2' // 2nd pair
U' R y' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
R U R' U R U' R2' // 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.38	49	9.11	52	9.67	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	2.97	26	8.75	29	9.76		F2L/Total	55.2%	53.1%	55.8%
LL	2.41	23	9.54	23	9.54		LL/Total	44.8%	46.9%	44.2%

Cross+1	1.40	10	7.14	11	7.86		Cross+1/F2L	47.1%	38.5%	37.9%
F2L-1	2.47	19	7.69	22	8.91		F2L-1/total	45.9%	38.8%	42.3%
OLS	1.44	15	10.42	15	10.42		OLS/Total	26.8%	30.6%	28.8%
PLL	0.96	14	14.58	14	14.58		PLL/LL		39.8%	60.9%	60.9%
```






Spoiler: solve 56



R2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 U' L' D2 B' L2 D2 L U B2 L U

y' x' // inspection
R' F2 R U' L2' R2 // partial cross
d' U' R' U R U y' R2 // Xcross
y' R' U R d' L' U L // 2nd pair
U R U R' U R U' R2' U' R // 3rd / 4th pairs
U R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R U' D' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.50	56	8.62	59	9.08	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.87	29	7.49	32	8.27		F2L/Total	59.5%	51.8%	54.2%
LL	2.63	27	10.27	27	10.27		LL/Total	40.5%	48.2%	45.8%

Cross+1	2.07	12	5.80	14	6.76		Cross+1/F2L	53.5%	41.4%	43.8%
F2L-1	3.70	26	7.03	29	7.84		F2L-1/total	56.9%	46.4%	49.2%
OLS	1.27	14	11.02	14	11.02		OLS/Total	19.5%	25.0%	23.7%
PLL	1.07	15	14.02	15	14.02		PLL/LL		40.7%	55.6%	55.6%
```






Spoiler: solve 57



U2 B D2 F' R2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R' D' R' B' F2 U L B2 R

x' // inspection
R' D F D' F' // cross
R' U R L U L' // 1st pair
U' R U R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U' L' U' L d R' U' R2 // 3rd pair
R' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' U' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
u' U' R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.70	61	10.70	62	10.88	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.44	37	10.76	37	10.76		F2L/Total	60.4%	60.7%	59.7%
LL	2.26	24	10.62	25	11.06		LL/Total	39.6%	39.3%	40.3%

Cross+1	1.13	11	9.73	11	9.73		Cross+1/F2L	32.8%	29.7%	29.7%
F2L-1	2.50	25	10.00	25	10.00		F2L-1/total	43.9%	41.0%	40.3%
OLS	1.90	21	11.05	22	11.58		OLS/Total	33.3%	34.4%	35.5%
PLL	1.11	15	13.51	15	13.51		PLL/LL		49.1%	62.5%	60.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 58



D2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 U F2 L2 R' U2 B' R D' F' U L F' L2

x y2 // inspection
F' R' D R U R' F R (U' D') // cross
U' R U R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
y2 R U R' U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
U' U' R U' R' U R U R2' // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U R U y' L U L' // 4th pair / EOLS
R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2' R' // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.90	54	9.15	57	9.66	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.41	41	9.30	44	9.98		F2L/Total	74.7%	75.9%	77.2%
LL	1.49	13	8.72	13	8.72		LL/Total	25.3%	24.1%	22.8%

Cross+1	1.34	17	12.69	17	12.69		Cross+1/F2L	30.4%	41.5%	38.6%
F2L-1	3.41	32	9.38	34	9.97		F2L-1/total	57.8%	59.3%	59.6%
OLS	2.37	9	3.80	10	4.22		OLS/Total	40.2%	16.7%	17.5%
ZBLL	0.90	13	14.44	13	14.44		ZBLL/LL		60.4%	100.0%	100.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 59



F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 D B2 D2 U2 B U2 L U' B R' D B F R'

D2 R D2 // cross
y' R2 U' U' R' U y' R' U' R // 1st pair
U L' U L // 2nd pair
U' d U' R2' F R F' R L' U L // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' U y' R' U R // 4th pair / EOLS
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.58	55	8.36	61	9.27	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.84	32	8.33	38	9.90		F2L/Total	58.4%	58.2%	62.3%
LL	2.74	23	8.39	23	8.39		LL/Total	41.6%	41.8%	37.7%

Cross+1	1.41	10	7.09	13	9.22		Cross+1/F2L	36.7%	31.3%	34.2%
F2L-1	3.08	24	7.79	28	9.09		F2L-1/total	46.8%	43.6%	45.9%
OLS	2.53	18	7.11	20	7.91		OLS/Total	38.4%	32.7%	32.8%
PLL	0.73	11	15.07	11	15.07		PLL/LL		26.6%	47.8%	47.8%
```






Spoiler: solve 60



U2 R2 F' U2 D B' R' F U R2 U2 B2 R2 B R2 L2 F D2 B'

x' y // inspection
F R' D' R (D2 U') // cross
R' U' R // 1st pair
U L' U' L d R' U' R // 2nd pair
U y' U R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U' U' R' R R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL
U R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R D' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	5.65	61	10.80	65	11.50	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.44	35	10.17	37	10.76		F2L/Total	60.9%	57.4%	56.9%
LL	2.21	26	11.76	28	12.67		LL/Total	39.1%	42.6%	43.1%

Cross+1	1.04	9	8.65	8	7.69		Cross+1/F2L	30.2%	25.7%	21.6%
F2L-1	2.61	25	9.58	26	9.96		F2L-1/total	46.2%	41.0%	40.0%
OLS	1.77	21	11.86	23	12.99		OLS/Total	31.3%	34.4%	35.4%
PLL	0.94	14	14.89	14	14.89		PLL/LL		42.5%	53.8%	50.0%
```









Spoiler: solves 61-70






Spoiler: solve 61



B2 D2 R' U2 L D2 R D2 U2 L2 D2 U' B' D' U' B' D' R U' B L'

z // inspection
R2' D x U2 r' D // cross
L U2 L' // 1st pair
y' R' U2 R // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U' R L' U L // 3rd pair
y U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLLCP
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	5.68	48	8.45	54	9.51	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.48	25	7.18	30	8.62		F2L/Total	61.3%	52.1%	55.6%
LL	2.20	23	10.45	24	10.91		LL/Total	38.7%	47.9%	44.4%

Cross+1	0.97	8	8.25	9	9.28		Cross+1/F2L	27.9%	32.0%	30.0%
F2L-1	2.68	17	6.34	21	7.84		F2L-1/total	47.2%	35.4%	38.9%
OLS	1.83	17	9.29	19	10.38		OLS/Total	32.2%	35.4%	35.2%
PLL	0.67	13	19.40	13	19.40		PLL/LL		30.5%	56.5%	54.2%
```






Spoiler: solve 62



U2 D2 L' U2 D2 L F' B2 L F2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 U' B2

y x2 // inspection 
(r L) U R' F U' U' R // pseudo cross
U' R' U R u' // Xcross
L' U L U2' L U L' // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R2' U' R // 3rd pair / EO
y R U R' U R U2' R' U R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair / OLS
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R u' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.17	60	9.72	63	10.21	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.68	46	9.83	49	10.47		F2L/Total	75.9%	76.7%	77.8%
LL	1.49	14	9.40	14	9.40		LL/Total	24.1%	23.3%	22.2%

Cross+1	1.11	11	9.91	12	10.81		Cross+1/F2L	23.7%	23.9%	24.5%
F2L-1	3.17	28	8.83	30	9.46		F2L-1/total	51.4%	46.7%	47.6%
OLS	1.51	18	11.92	19	12.58		OLS/Total	24.5%	30.0%	30.2%
PLL	1.00	14	14.00	14	14.00		PLL/LL		67.1%	100.0%	100.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 63



R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 D U2 R' D L' B L2 D' L U' R2

y2 // inspection
U R' U' R' F // partial cross
U R U' R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
y' U' R' F R // Xcross
L' U' L2 U2 L' // 2nd pair
y' R' U' R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' // 4th pair
F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
R' U R' U' U' U R' U' R' U R R' R U R2' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.97	58	9.72	61	10.22	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.30	33	10.00	35	10.61		F2L/Total	55.3%	56.9%	57.4%
LL	2.67	25	9.36	26	9.74		LL/Total	44.7%	43.1%	42.6%

Cross+1	1.44	17	11.81	17	11.81		Cross+1/F2L	43.6%	51.5%	48.6%
F2L-1	2.87	29	10.10	30	10.45		F2L-1/total	48.1%	50.0%	49.2%
OLS	1.17	14	11.97	15	12.82		OLS/Total	19.6%	24.1%	24.6%
PLL	1.46	14	9.59	15	10.27		PLL/LL		54.7%	56.0%	57.7%
```






Spoiler: solve 64



R2 U R2 D F2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 B' R' F' D2 F' D2 B2 R U2 F2

y' x' // inspection
R2' D' R2 // cross
y2' U R U' R' d U R' U' R // 1st pair
U' L' U L2 L' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U U' R U U' R' U R U R' U y' R' U2' R // 3rd pair / EO
U y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U D R' U' R (U D') R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.02	65	8.10	71	8.85	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.59	42	7.51	47	8.41		F2L/Total	69.7%	64.6%	66.2%
LL	2.43	23	9.47	24	9.88		LL/Total	30.3%	35.4%	33.8%

Cross+1	2.19	11	5.02	13	5.94		Cross+1/F2L	39.2%	26.2%	27.7%
F2L-1	5.19	38	7.32	41	7.90		F2L-1/total	64.7%	58.5%	57.7%
OLS	1.07	12	11.21	15	14.02		OLS/Total	13.3%	18.5%	21.1%
PLL	1.07	14	13.08	14	13.08		PLL/LL		44.0%	60.9%	58.3%
```






Spoiler: solve 65



L D2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 R B2 D2 R2 U' B D' R2 B2 F2 U2 F

x' y // inspection
D R L U y' R D2 // cross
R U R' // 1st pair
U y' L U2 L' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U u' U R U' R' U y' R' U R D // 3rd / 4th pairs / EOLS
U' y' L R U' R' U L' R U R' U R U' R' U2' // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	5.21	41	7.87	47	9.02	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	2.88	27	9.38	31	10.76		F2L/Total	55.3%	65.9%	66.0%
LL	2.33	14	6.01	16	6.87		LL/Total	44.7%	34.1%	34.0%

Cross+1	1.04	9	8.65	10	9.62		Cross+1/F2L	36.1%	33.3%	32.3%
F2L-1	1.78	17	9.55	19	10.67		F2L-1/total	34.2%	41.5%	40.4%
OLS	2.20	10	4.55	12	5.45		OLS/Total	42.2%	24.4%	25.5%
ZBLL	1.03	12	11.65	14	13.59		ZBLL/LL		44.2%	85.7%	87.5%
```






Spoiler: solve 66



F2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 D F2 U' B2 R2 B' L U2 L' F2 R' U F2 D2

z2 // inspection
D R U R' F R // cross
y U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st pair
L' U' L y' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' (U D) R' U' R u' // 3rd pair
R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U' R' U2 R' d' R' R R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.49	67	10.32	71	10.94	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.41	37	10.85	41	12.02		F2L/Total	52.5%	55.2%	57.7%
LL	3.08	30	9.74	30	9.74		LL/Total	47.5%	44.8%	42.3%

Cross+1	1.10	14	12.73	15	13.64		Cross+1/F2L	32.3%	37.8%	36.6%
F2L-1	2.94	30	10.20	34	11.56		F2L-1/total	45.3%	44.8%	47.9%
OLS	1.77	19	10.73	19	10.73		OLS/Total	27.3%	28.4%	26.8%
PLL	1.24	17	13.71	17	13.71		PLL/LL		40.3%	56.7%	56.7%
```






Spoiler: solve 67



U' L2 U' B' D' L B' R F' D' R2 D2 R2 F U2 F' B' L2 F R2 D2

y' // inspection
F2 (l R) U' x U' R' y' R // pseudo cross
y' U' R U R' u' // Xcross
R U' R' y' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U' U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U R R' U R U2' R' U R // 4th pair
U' (M' R') U' R U' R' U2 R U' R r' // OLLCP
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.90	60	8.70	64	9.28	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.77	36	7.55	41	8.60		F2L/Total	69.1%	60.0%	64.1%
LL	2.13	24	11.27	23	10.80		LL/Total	30.9%	40.0%	35.9%

Cross+1	2.07	11	5.31	14	6.76		Cross+1/F2L	43.4%	30.6%	34.1%
F2L-1	3.57	25	7.00	30	8.40		F2L-1/total	51.7%	41.7%	46.9%
OLS	2.07	23	11.11	22	10.63		OLS/Total	30.0%	38.3%	34.4%
PLL	0.74	11	14.86	11	14.86		PLL/LL		34.7%	45.8%	47.8%
```






Spoiler: solve 68



F U2 F' B' L2 U2 R' F R2 D' R2 F' D2 F2 L2 B L2 F D2 R2 L2

x y' // inspection
(U' D') R D' R D2 // cross
U R' U' R L' U' L // 1st pair
y U R U' R' U L' U' L // 2nd pair
y L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair / EO
y' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U2' (R' l') U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' l U2 R' // OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.23	63	10.11	66	10.59	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.37	34	10.09	37	10.98		F2L/Total	54.1%	54.0%	56.1%
LL	2.86	29	10.14	29	10.14		LL/Total	45.9%	46.0%	43.9%

Cross+1	1.47	12	8.16	12	8.16		Cross+1/F2L	43.6%	35.3%	32.4%
F2L-1	2.87	27	9.41	29	10.10		F2L-1/total	46.1%	42.9%	43.9%
OLS	2.37	25	10.55	26	10.97		OLS/Total	38.0%	39.7%	39.4%
PLL	0.70	11	15.71	11	15.71		PLL/LL		24.5%	37.9%	37.9%
```






Spoiler: solve 69



F D2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F R U' L B' L2 D' F2 R U' R'

x' y' // inspection
L' U L U' R' // partial cross
x' y R U' R' u' L' // Xcross
U' R U' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
R U' U' R' U D R U' R' D' // 3rd pair
R U' R' (U' R U R')2 // 4th pair
U R' F R U R' F' R R' R F U' F' U2' // OLLCP
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	5.81	50	8.61	54	9.29	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.31	36	8.35	40	9.28		F2L/Total	74.2%	72.0%	74.1%
LL	1.50	14	9.33	14	9.33		LL/Total	25.8%	28.0%	25.9%

Cross+1	1.47	10	6.80	12	8.16		Cross+1/F2L	34.1%	27.8%	30.0%
F2L-1	3.67	25	6.81	29	7.90		F2L-1/total	63.2%	50.0%	53.7%
OLS	1.87	11	5.88	11	5.88		OLS/Total	32.2%	22.0%	20.4%
OLLCP	0.93	12	12.90	12	12.90		OLLCP/LL	62.0%	85.7%	85.7%
```






Spoiler: solve 70



U2 B2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U F' L B' U L' F' L' R B' R'

y' // inspection
(U' D) (r L) // cross
(U R U' R')2 // 1st pair
U' R' U R' F R F' R // 2nd pair
y' d R U' R' // 3rd pair
U R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	5.28	54	10.23	55	10.42	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.17	30	9.46	31	9.78		F2L/Total	60.0%	55.6%	56.4%
LL	2.11	24	11.37	24	11.37		LL/Total	40.0%	44.4%	43.6%

Cross+1	1.20	10	8.33	10	8.33		Cross+1/F2L	37.9%	33.3%	32.3%
F2L-1	2.67	22	8.24	23	8.61		F2L-1/total	50.6%	40.7%	41.8%
OLS	1.23	16	13.01	16	13.01		OLS/Total	23.3%	29.6%	29.1%
PLL	0.94	15	15.96	15	15.96		PLL/LL		44.5%	62.5%	62.5%
```









Spoiler: solves 71-80






Spoiler: solve 71



F R2 D2 F U2 B D2 B2 D2 L2 B L' D' L' D2 B U L' B' R'

x' y' // inspection
r U R F R D' // cross
L U2 L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
R U R' U y' L U L' // 2nd pair
R' U' R U R' U2' R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.26	63	10.06	65	10.38	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.40	35	10.29	36	10.59		F2L/Total	54.3%	55.6%	55.4%
LL	2.86	28	9.79	29	10.14		LL/Total	45.7%	44.4%	44.6%

Cross+1	1.63	13	7.98	13	7.98		Cross+1/F2L	47.9%	37.1%	36.1%
F2L-1	2.90	27	9.31	28	9.66		F2L-1/total	46.3%	42.9%	43.1%
OLS	1.50	18	12.00	19	12.67		OLS/Total	24.0%	28.6%	29.2%
PLL	1.37	17	12.41	17	12.41		PLL/LL		47.9%	60.7%	58.6%
```






Spoiler: solve 72



F2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' L U' F L2 R2 U' B' F U'

x2 // inspection
U' R' F D2 L // cross
y U' R' U R U' R U R' // 1st pair
U' y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U R' U R U R' U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
d R U R' // 4th pair
U' U' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	5.55	57	10.27	62	11.17	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.14	32	10.19	35	11.15		F2L/Total	56.6%	56.1%	56.5%
LL	2.41	25	10.37	27	11.20		LL/Total	43.4%	43.9%	43.5%

Cross+1	1.20	13	10.83	14	11.67		Cross+1/F2L	38.2%	40.6%	40.0%
F2L-1	2.77	28	10.11	31	11.19		F2L-1/total	49.9%	49.1%	50.0%
OLS	1.30	14	10.77	16	12.31		OLS/Total	23.4%	24.6%	25.8%
PLL	1.10	14	12.73	14	12.73		PLL/LL		45.6%	56.0%	51.9%
```






Spoiler: solve 73



L2 U B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D U2 B2 L2 F L D B2 R B2 D2 U2 L

y2 // inspection
R2' F R2 D' R2' // cross
y U' R' U' R // 1st pair / EO
y' R U' R2' U' R U L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' x // COLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R R' R U R2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.23	55	8.83	59	9.47	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.57	33	9.24	35	9.80		F2L/Total	57.3%	60.0%	59.3%
LL	2.66	22	8.27	24	9.02		LL/Total	42.7%	40.0%	40.7%

Cross+1	1.30	9	6.92	10	7.69		Cross+1/F2L	36.4%	27.3%	28.6%
F2L-1	3.04	25	8.22	27	8.88		F2L-1/total	48.8%	45.5%	45.8%
OLS	1.67	17	10.18	19	11.38		OLS/Total	26.8%	30.9%	32.2%
PLL	1.14	13	11.40	13	11.40		PLL/LL		42.9%	59.1%	54.2%
```






Spoiler: solve 74



R2 U' D' F U R2 B' R' F R F2 R2 U2 R L B2 R' U2 D2 B2

x // inspection
D R2' D' R2 (U' D2) R' F U R // cross
u' U' R U R' u // 1st pair
R U' R' d' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair / EO
U R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.42	58	9.03	58	9.03	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.87	39	10.08	39	10.08		F2L/Total	60.3%	67.2%	67.2%
LL	2.55	19	7.45	19	7.45		LL/Total	39.7%	32.8%	32.8%

Cross+1	1.60	16	10.00	15	9.37		Cross+1/F2L	41.3%	41.0%	38.5%
F2L-1	3.17	31	9.78	31	9.78		F2L-1/total	49.4%	53.4%	53.4%
OLS	1.93	17	8.81	17	8.81		OLS/Total	30.1%	29.3%	29.3%
PLL	1.00	9	9.00	9	9.00		PLL/LL		39.2%	47.4%	47.4%
```






Spoiler: solve 75



B R2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 F R2 D2 F U' R' U B R' U2 F L U' L'

y x // inspection
R2' F R D L U' L u // cross
U' R' U2' R2 U R' // 1st pair
y' U y' R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
d U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' R' U R // 4th pair
r' U2' R U R' U' R U R' U r // OLL
R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 (U D') R U' R' U' D U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.11	60	8.44	64	9.00	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.31	34	7.89	37	8.58		F2L/Total	60.6%	56.7%	57.8%
LL	2.80	26	9.29	27	9.64		LL/Total	39.4%	43.3%	42.2%

Cross+1	1.60	14	8.75	14	8.75		Cross+1/F2L	37.1%	41.2%	37.8%
F2L-1	3.97	31	7.81	33	8.31		F2L-1/total	55.8%	51.7%	51.6%
OLS	1.20	14	11.67	15	12.50		OLS/Total	16.9%	23.3%	23.4%
PLL	1.16	14	12.07	15	12.93		PLL/LL		41.4%	53.8%	55.6%
```






Spoiler: solve 76



L2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 F' U R' D2 B2 L F2 L' F

z y2 // inspection
R D' R' U L y' R' F R // Xcross
y' U y' U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' F' U' F R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair / EOLS
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // COLL
U M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.38	50	7.84	54	8.46	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.49	31	8.88	35	10.03		F2L/Total	54.7%	62.0%	64.8%
LL	2.89	19	6.57	19	6.57		LL/Total	45.3%	38.0%	35.2%

Cross+1	1.14	8	7.02	9	7.89		Cross+1/F2L	32.7%	25.8%	25.7%
F2L-1	2.71	20	7.38	24	8.86		F2L-1/total	42.5%	40.0%	44.4%
OLS	1.66	19	11.45	19	11.45		OLS/Total	26.0%	38.0%	35.2%
PLL	1.20	9	7.50	9	7.50		PLL/LL		41.5%	47.4%	47.4%
```






Spoiler: solve 77



D' L2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D' R2 B L2 U' B L' D B' F' D B'

x' // inspection
D2 R D F2 // cross
L U L' // 1st pair
U' U U R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
y' U' R' F R F' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' U y' // setup
R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U R // 4th pair / WVLS
U (l' R') D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	5.71	55	9.63	59	10.33	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.13	44	10.65	48	11.62		F2L/Total	72.3%	80.0%	81.4%
LL	1.58	11	6.96	11	6.96		LL/Total	27.7%	20.0%	18.6%

Cross+1	0.87	7	8.05	7	8.05		Cross+1/F2L	21.1%	15.9%	14.6%
F2L-1	2.83	28	9.89	30	10.60		F2L-1/total	49.6%	50.9%	50.8%
OLS	1.30	16	12.31	18	13.85		OLS/Total	22.8%	29.1%	30.5%
PLL	0.66	9	13.64	9	13.64		PLL/LL		41.8%	81.8%	81.8%
```






Spoiler: solve 78



D2 B2 U2 F' L2 U2 R2 B2 F' L2 F U' B' F L2 U' R F U2 R' U

y x // inspection
U' R' F R (U' D) (U' D) // partial cross
L' U L U' L U L' F' // Xcross
R' U' R U R' U2' R2 // 2nd pair
U' U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
y' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U R U B' U' R' U R B R' // OLL
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R u' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	5.94	57	9.60	60	10.10	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.61	33	9.14	36	9.97		F2L/Total	60.8%	57.9%	60.0%
LL	2.33	24	10.30	24	10.30		LL/Total	39.2%	42.1%	40.0%

Cross+1	1.37	13	9.49	14	10.22		Cross+1/F2L	38.0%	39.4%	38.9%
F2L-1	2.91	26	8.93	28	9.62		F2L-1/total	49.0%	45.6%	46.7%
OLS	1.53	17	11.11	18	11.76		OLS/Total	25.8%	29.8%	30.0%
PLL	1.07	14	13.08	14	13.08		PLL/LL		45.9%	58.3%	58.3%
```






Spoiler: solve 79



F' L2 F' U2 B' R2 B2 L2 B D2 R D2 R' B2 D2 F' L R2

x y2 // inspection
R U' r U' U' r' D' // Xcross / EO
U' U' U R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' U' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
R U2' R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.14	57	9.28	60	9.77	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.80	36	9.47	39	10.26		F2L/Total	61.9%	63.2%	65.0%
LL	2.34	21	8.97	21	8.97		LL/Total	38.1%	36.8%	35.0%

Cross+1	0.87	6	6.90	7	8.05		Cross+1/F2L	22.9%	16.7%	17.9%
F2L-1	2.94	24	8.16	26	8.84		F2L-1/total	47.9%	42.1%	43.3%
OLS	1.46	19	13.01	20	13.70		OLS/Total	23.8%	33.3%	33.3%
PLL	1.00	12	12.00	12	12.00		PLL/LL		42.7%	57.1%	57.1%
```






Spoiler: solve 80



F2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 F L2 F2 D R F' R2 B2 D B' R B' U

y x // inspection
R' D2 B U' R' F R // cross
y' R U2' R' d R' U' R // 1st pair
d R' U2 R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' y' R' U R U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U F' U F U R U' R' // 4th pair / EOLS
U2' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	5.79	60	10.36	62	10.71	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.89	38	9.77	40	10.28		F2L/Total	67.2%	63.3%	64.5%
LL	1.90	22	11.58	22	11.58		LL/Total	32.8%	36.7%	35.5%

Cross+1	1.62	14	8.64	15	9.26		Cross+1/F2L	41.6%	36.8%	37.5%
F2L-1	2.89	30	10.38	32	11.07		F2L-1/total	49.9%	50.0%	51.6%
OLS	1.80	16	8.89	16	8.89		OLS/Total	31.1%	26.7%	25.8%
PLL	0.70	13	18.57	13	18.57		PLL/LL		36.8%	59.1%	59.1%
```









Spoiler: solves 81-90






Spoiler: solve 81



F D2 F L2 F2 D2 F' D2 R2 F L2 D' F2 R D L B' D R D F

x // inspection
D R F R2' D2 R // cross
U' L' U L // 1st pair
y R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
L' U' L y' R U' U' R' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' y' R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair / EOLS
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2' (U' D) R' U R (U' D') U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.52	60	9.20	65	9.97	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.39	36	8.20	41	9.34		F2L/Total	67.3%	60.0%	63.1%
LL	2.13	24	11.27	24	11.27		LL/Total	32.7%	40.0%	36.9%

Cross+1	1.02	10	9.80	10	9.80		Cross+1/F2L	23.2%	27.8%	24.4%
F2L-1	3.52	25	7.10	29	8.24		F2L-1/total	54.0%	41.7%	44.6%
OLS	1.40	19	13.57	20	14.29		OLS/Total	21.5%	31.7%	30.8%
PLL	1.17	15	12.82	14	11.97		PLL/LL		54.9%	62.5%	58.3%
```






Spoiler: solve 82



U F2 U F2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 U' B2 L F' U' L B2 D' L' B' D' R'

z2 // inspection
F2 R D' R r' U r // pseudo cross
y' L' U L D' // Xcross
d' L' U L U R U R' // 2nd pair
L' U U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R' U2' R U R' U2' R // 4th pair
U R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLLCP
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.89	57	8.27	60	8.71	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.35	33	7.59	36	8.28		F2L/Total	63.1%	57.9%	60.0%
LL	2.54	24	9.45	24	9.45		LL/Total	36.9%	42.1%	40.0%

Cross+1	1.61	10	6.21	12	7.45		Cross+1/F2L	37.0%	30.3%	33.3%
F2L-1	3.58	25	6.98	28	7.82		F2L-1/total	52.0%	43.9%	46.7%
OLS	1.93	19	9.84	19	9.84		OLS/Total	28.0%	33.3%	31.7%
PLL	0.84	11	13.10	11	13.10		PLL/LL		33.1%	45.8%	45.8%
```






Spoiler: solve 83



B2 R2 B2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' L' R' D F' L2 F' D2 L' U

z y2 // inspection
D l F' U2 R' F R // partial Xcross
y2' R' U R U' R' U' F R // XXcross
y' R U R' (U' D') R U R' (U D) // 3rd pair
R U' U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' F R U R' U' F' // EO
U' R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	5.88	60	10.20	60	10.20	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.40	36	10.59	36	10.59		F2L/Total	57.8%	60.0%	60.0%
LL	2.48	24	9.68	24	9.68		LL/Total	42.2%	40.0%	40.0%

Cross+1	1.87	15	8.02	16	8.56		Cross+1/F2L	55.0%	41.7%	44.4%
F2L-1	2.70	36	13.33	36	13.33		F2L-1/total	45.9%	60.0%	60.0%
OLS	3.04	7	2.30	7	2.30		OLS/Total	51.7%	11.7%	11.7%
ZBLL	0.87	15	17.24	15	17.24		ZBLL/LL		35.1%	62.5%	62.5%
```






Spoiler: solve 84



D2 L2 D2 B R2 B L2 F' U2 B' L' F' R2 B U' L2 B U2 L' U'

y2 x // inspection
D x' R D R2' u // cross
R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U' U' R' U U L' U' L // 2nd pair
R U R' U' R R' U' R U y R R' F' // 3rd pair
R U' U' (R' M') U R U' r' // 4th pair / VLS
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.06	54	8.91	59	9.74	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.40	35	7.95	40	9.09		F2L/Total	72.6%	64.8%	67.8%
LL	1.66	19	11.45	19	11.45		LL/Total	27.4%	35.2%	32.2%

Cross+1	1.00	8	8.00	9	9.00		Cross+1/F2L	22.7%	22.9%	22.5%
F2L-1	3.80	27	7.11	32	8.42		F2L-1/total	62.7%	50.0%	54.2%
OLS	0.60	8	13.33	8	13.33		OLS/Total	9.9%	14.8%	13.6%
PLL	0.97	17	17.53	17	17.53		PLL/LL		58.4%	89.5%	89.5%
```






Spoiler: solve 85



R2 B' F' L2 R2 U2 R2 F D2 F' L2 U' B2 L' D' L2 B2 U2 F' R B

z y2 // inspection
R D R' D d' D U' R // cross
U2 R' U' R // 1st pair
y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U R' U2' R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' // 4th pair
R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	5.30	47	8.87	51	9.62	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.04	24	7.89	28	9.21		F2L/Total	57.4%	51.1%	54.9%
LL	2.26	23	10.18	23	10.18		LL/Total	42.6%	48.9%	45.1%

Cross+1	1.64	9	5.49	12	7.32		Cross+1/F2L	53.9%	37.5%	42.9%
F2L-1	2.77	20	7.22	24	8.66		F2L-1/total	52.3%	42.6%	47.1%
OLS	0.94	13	13.83	13	13.83		OLS/Total	17.7%	27.7%	25.5%
PLL	1.10	12	10.91	12	10.91		PLL/LL		48.7%	52.2%	52.2%
```






Spoiler: solve 86



B2 R B2 L' U2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 R' U L2 U L2 F L U' B' R U'

z y // inspection
D R D2 R' F' (U' D) // cross
R U' R' U R U R' U' R U' R' // 1st pair
L' U L // 2nd pair
y2 R U' R' R U' R' // 3rd pair / EO
y' R U R' U2 R U2' R' // 4th pair
R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' // COLL
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' R R' U' R2 U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.16	58	8.10	60	8.38	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.54	33	9.32	35	9.89		F2L/Total	49.4%	56.9%	58.3%
LL	3.62	25	6.91	25	6.91		LL/Total	50.6%	43.1%	41.7%

Cross+1	1.37	17	12.41	17	12.41		Cross+1/F2L	38.7%	51.5%	48.6%
F2L-1	2.90	26	8.97	27	9.31		F2L-1/total	40.5%	44.8%	45.0%
OLS	2.60	17	6.54	18	6.92		OLS/Total	36.3%	29.3%	30.0%
PLL	1.20	13	10.83	13	10.83		PLL/LL		33.1%	52.0%	52.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 87



F2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' R' D B' U' B2 D' F' D' L' R2

y' // inspection
R' U' F R' D L D // cross
U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U R // 1st pair
U' y' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U r U' r' U' r f l d' L' // OLL
R' U2' R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.36	58	9.12	61	9.59	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.90	34	8.72	37	9.49		F2L/Total	61.3%	58.6%	60.7%
LL	2.46	24	9.76	24	9.76		LL/Total	38.7%	41.4%	39.3%

Cross+1	2.03	18	8.87	19	9.36		Cross+1/F2L	52.1%	52.9%	51.4%
F2L-1	2.83	26	9.19	28	9.89		F2L-1/total	44.5%	44.8%	45.9%
OLS	2.27	18	7.93	19	8.37		OLS/Total	35.7%	31.0%	31.1%
PLL	1.07	13	12.15	13	12.15		PLL/LL		43.5%	54.2%	54.2%
```






Spoiler: solve 88



B2 L2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U L2 F2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 L U' R D' F' U2

x2 // inspection
D2 R D2 F U' R' // cross
y' U' R' U R // 1st pair
U U R U R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U L' U y' F R' U2' R // 3rd pair
d R' U' R U R' U2' R // 4th pair
U' U2 U l' U R U' R' U R U' l U R' U' R U R' // OLLCP
U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.04	64	7.96	69	8.58	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.54	33	7.27	37	8.15		F2L/Total	56.5%	51.6%	53.6%
LL	3.50	31	8.86	32	9.14		LL/Total	43.5%	48.4%	46.4%

Cross+1	1.20	10	8.33	11	9.17		Cross+1/F2L	26.4%	30.3%	29.7%
F2L-1	3.87	25	6.46	29	7.49		F2L-1/total	48.1%	39.1%	42.0%
OLS	2.74	25	9.12	26	9.49		OLS/Total	34.1%	39.1%	37.7%
PLL	1.20	13	10.83	13	10.83		PLL/LL		34.3%	41.9%	40.6%
```






Spoiler: solve 89



R D R F2 B D2 F2 L' D R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 L2 B2 R D2

x // inspection
F' R2' F R (U' D) // partial cross
R U R2' U' R U' F2 // Xcross
D R U' R' U R U' R' (U' D') // 2nd pair
R U' R' L U2 L' // 3rd pair
U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // 4th pair
U B' U' R' U R B R' // OLL
U' R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.82	63	9.24	65	9.53	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.10	36	8.78	38	9.27		F2L/Total	60.1%	57.1%	58.5%
LL	2.72	27	9.93	27	9.93		LL/Total	39.9%	42.9%	41.5%

Cross+1	1.70	12	7.06	12	7.06		Cross+1/F2L	41.5%	33.3%	31.6%
F2L-1	3.30	26	7.88	28	8.48		F2L-1/total	48.4%	41.3%	43.1%
OLS	1.70	18	10.59	18	10.59		OLS/Total	24.9%	28.6%	27.7%
PLL	1.14	17	14.91	17	14.91		PLL/LL		41.9%	63.0%	63.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 90



D2 B2 L B2 L' F2 L2 R' D2 R2 B2 F U B2 D' U' L B2 D B' R'

y x' // inspection
D' L D' R' F2 L L' u' // cross
R U R' U' L' U L // 1st pair
U R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
d' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' U' f' S U' F U' R U R' // 4th pair / EOLS
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' // COLL
U' R' U R' U' R' R' R U' R' U R U R2' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.76	66	8.51	68	8.76	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.24	40	7.63	42	8.02		F2L/Total	67.5%	60.6%	61.8%
LL	2.52	26	10.32	26	10.32		LL/Total	32.5%	39.4%	38.2%

Cross+1	2.10	15	7.14	15	7.14		Cross+1/F2L	40.1%	37.5%	35.7%
F2L-1	3.84	31	8.07	32	8.33		F2L-1/total	49.5%	47.0%	47.1%
OLS	2.06	20	9.71	21	10.19		OLS/Total	26.5%	30.3%	30.9%
PLL	1.30	13	10.00	13	10.00		PLL/LL		51.6%	50.0%	50.0%
```









Spoiler: solves 91-100






Spoiler: solve 91



U2 B2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R D2 B2 R F D L2 R' B F

x y // inspection
U F R' D L U D // cross
R' U' R U R' U2' R // 1st pair
L L' U L U' L' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' d R' U' R2 U2' R' // 3rd pair
U' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' R' U' x (R' U R U')2 x' U R // OLL
R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 (U D') R U' R' (U D) // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.32	64	7.69	68	8.17	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.27	36	6.83	39	7.40		F2L/Total	63.3%	56.3%	57.4%
LL	3.05	28	9.18	29	9.51		LL/Total	36.7%	43.8%	42.6%

Cross+1	1.93	14	7.25	14	7.25		Cross+1/F2L	36.6%	38.9%	35.9%
F2L-1	4.57	28	6.13	30	6.56		F2L-1/total	54.9%	43.8%	44.1%
OLS	2.13	21	9.86	24	11.27		OLS/Total	25.6%	32.8%	35.3%
PLL	1.14	15	13.16	14	12.28		PLL/LL		37.4%	53.6%	48.3%
```






Spoiler: solve 92



U2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 B' L2 U B D' R B' R' U2 B'

y x' // inspection
(r' L') U' R2' D R2 // cross
U R U' R' y U R' U' R // 1st pair
U U L U' L' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U L y' U' R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U R2' U' R' F R U R U' F' // OLL
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.07	62	10.21	67	11.04	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.43	31	9.04	36	10.50		F2L/Total	56.5%	50.0%	53.7%
LL	2.64	31	11.74	31	11.74		LL/Total	43.5%	50.0%	46.3%

Cross+1	1.47	13	8.84	14	9.52		Cross+1/F2L	42.9%	41.9%	38.9%
F2L-1	2.63	23	8.75	27	10.27		F2L-1/total	43.3%	37.1%	40.3%
OLS	1.64	20	12.20	21	12.80		OLS/Total	27.0%	32.3%	31.3%
PLL	1.17	18	15.38	18	15.38		PLL/LL		44.3%	58.1%	58.1%
```






Spoiler: solve 93



R2 U2 R2 F' U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 L' D' F U' R D2 R2 D2 L' F'

y2 z // inspection
r2 U' (r' L') (U' D') U' R' F // partial cross
R U R' D2 // Xcross
y R U' R' U' R' U' R2 // 2nd pair
U' R' d' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U U R U2' R' // 4th pair
r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLL
(U' D') U' R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.51	59	9.06	63	9.68	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.27	35	8.20	38	8.90		F2L/Total	65.6%	59.3%	60.3%
LL	2.24	24	10.71	25	11.16		LL/Total	34.4%	40.7%	39.7%

Cross+1	1.53	11	7.19	11	7.19		Cross+1/F2L	35.8%	31.4%	28.9%
F2L-1	2.84	24	8.45	25	8.80		F2L-1/total	43.6%	40.7%	39.7%
OLS	2.17	20	9.22	23	10.60		OLS/Total	33.3%	33.9%	36.5%
PLL	1.30	15	11.54	15	11.54		PLL/LL		58.0%	62.5%	60.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 94



B' R' B2 U R2 U' R L' D B D B2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U' B2

y x2 // inspection
(r' L') U' U U' R' F // partial cross
L U' L' u // Xcross
U R' U2' U R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' y' R' U2 R d' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' r U' r' U r r' r U r' // 4th pair
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U' U' R' U2 R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.72	64	9.52	65	9.67	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.31	37	8.58	38	8.82		F2L/Total	64.1%	57.8%	58.5%
LL	2.41	27	11.20	27	11.20		LL/Total	35.9%	42.2%	41.5%

Cross+1	1.17	10	8.55	10	8.55		Cross+1/F2L	27.1%	27.0%	26.3%
F2L-1	3.17	27	8.52	28	8.83		F2L-1/total	47.2%	42.2%	43.1%
OLS	1.94	20	10.31	20	10.31		OLS/Total	28.9%	31.3%	30.8%
PLL	0.86	15	17.44	14	16.28		PLL/LL		35.7%	55.6%	51.9%
```






Spoiler: solve 95



R2 D2 R2 U D2 R2 F2 R' B D2 R F2 R B2 L' F2 B2 L' F2 R

z y2 // inspection
U' R' U R' // cross
U R' U2' R // 1st pair
U y' U R U' R' U R' U2' R // 2nd pair
y' U R' U' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	5.96	58	9.73	61	10.23	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.51	32	9.12	35	9.97		F2L/Total	58.9%	55.2%	57.4%
LL	2.45	26	10.61	26	10.61		LL/Total	41.1%	44.8%	42.6%

Cross+1	0.77	8	10.39	8	10.39		Cross+1/F2L	21.9%	25.0%	22.9%
F2L-1	2.80	24	8.57	27	9.64		F2L-1/total	47.0%	41.4%	44.3%
OLS	1.47	19	12.93	19	12.93		OLS/Total	24.7%	32.8%	31.1%
PLL	1.20	15	12.50	15	12.50		PLL/LL		49.0%	57.7%	57.7%
```






Spoiler: solve 96



R F2 B U' D2 R' F2 R' B R' U L2 U2 D' R2 L2 D B2 D' B2

y x2 // inspection
U' D R' D l' u' // cross
U' R U' R' U' L' U' L // 1st pair
U' R U R' d' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U U L' U' L U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R U R' // 4th pair
R U U' R' U' (R' M') U' R U' R' U2 R U' R r' // OLL
U' R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 (U D') R U' R' (U2 D) // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.81	63	9.25	64	9.40	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.40	33	9.71	35	10.29		F2L/Total	49.9%	52.4%	54.7%
LL	3.41	30	8.80	29	8.50		LL/Total	50.1%	47.6%	45.3%

Cross+1	1.40	13	9.29	14	10.00		Cross+1/F2L	41.2%	39.4%	40.0%
F2L-1	3.00	29	9.67	31	10.33		F2L-1/total	44.1%	46.0%	48.4%
OLS	2.00	18	9.00	18	9.00		OLS/Total	29.4%	28.6%	28.1%
PLL	1.24	15	12.10	14	11.29		PLL/LL		36.4%	50.0%	48.3%
```






Spoiler: solve 97



B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 D B2 U B' L D2 F2 D2 B2 F R F L'

x y2 // inspection
U (r' L') U R' D R D2 // cross
L' U L y' L U L' // 1st pair
R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' U' F U F' // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' y' R' U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U R // 4th pair / EOLS
U R' U' R U R' U' R2 D R' U R D' R' U' U' R' U R U2' // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.23	58	9.31	62	9.95	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.27	39	9.13	42	9.84		F2L/Total	68.5%	67.2%	67.7%
LL	1.96	19	9.69	20	10.20		LL/Total	31.5%	32.8%	32.3%

Cross+1	1.63	13	7.98	14	8.59		Cross+1/F2L	38.2%	33.3%	33.3%
F2L-1	2.83	24	8.48	26	9.19		F2L-1/total	45.4%	41.4%	41.9%
OLS	3.21	15	4.67	16	4.98		OLS/Total	51.5%	25.9%	25.8%
ZBLL	1.21	17	14.05	18	14.88		ZBLL/LL		61.7%	89.5%	90.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 98



B2 U R' D F R' L U R2 U' F' R2 B L2 U2 B' R2 B D2 L2 B'

z y2 // inspection
D D R' D R D F' u' // cross
U L' U L y' U' L U L' // 1st pair
y' R' U R2 U' R' // 2nd pair
y U U R U' R' U R' U2' R // 3rd pair
d R' U2' R // 4th pair
r' U2' R U R' U' R U R' U r // OLL
R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	6.48	56	8.64	61	9.41	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.24	32	7.55	37	8.73		F2L/Total	65.4%	57.1%	60.7%
LL	2.24	24	10.71	24	10.71		LL/Total	34.6%	42.9%	39.3%

Cross+1	2.24	15	6.70	17	7.59		Cross+1/F2L	52.8%	46.9%	45.9%
F2L-1	3.71	28	7.55	33	8.89		F2L-1/total	57.3%	50.0%	54.1%
OLS	1.36	15	11.03	15	11.03		OLS/Total	21.0%	26.8%	24.6%
PLL	0.91	12	13.19	12	13.19		PLL/LL		40.6%	50.0%	50.0%
```






Spoiler: solve 99



F2 L2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 R B' L F' R' U2 B F' R'

x' y // inspection
U' x' R D' R // partial cross
y R' U' R U R' U' R D' // Xcross
R' U2' R // 2nd pair
y' U L' U L U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y' U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	5.38	55	10.22	59	10.97	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.57	31	8.68	35	9.80		F2L/Total	66.4%	56.4%	59.3%
LL	1.81	24	13.26	24	13.26		LL/Total	33.6%	43.6%	40.7%

Cross+1	1.10	12	10.91	14	12.73		Cross+1/F2L	30.8%	38.7%	40.0%
F2L-1	2.73	23	8.42	26	9.52		F2L-1/total	50.7%	41.8%	44.1%
OLS	1.50	18	12.00	19	12.67		OLS/Total	27.9%	32.7%	32.2%
PLL	0.94	13	13.83	13	13.83		PLL/LL		51.9%	54.2%	54.2%
```






Spoiler: solve 100



D B' U2 B2 R' U R2 L B U L' U2 F2 R B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D2

y2 z // inspection
(U' D) r U x' R' F2 // cross
U' R U R2' U' R // 1st pair
R U R' D2 R U' R' U D2 // 2nd pair
U R U' U' R' d R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' U' R' F R F' R U R' // 4th pair
U R U R D R' U' R D' R' U R' U R U2 R' U2' // ZBLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	7.63	60	7.86	64	8.39	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	5.28	43	8.14	47	8.90		F2L/Total	69.2%	71.7%	73.4%
LL	2.35	17	7.23	17	7.23		LL/Total	30.8%	28.3%	26.6%

Cross+1	1.44	11	7.64	12	8.33		Cross+1/F2L	27.3%	25.6%	25.5%
F2L-1	3.27	27	8.26	30	9.17		F2L-1/total	42.9%	45.0%	46.9%
OLS	4.17	16	3.84	17	4.08		OLS/Total	54.7%	26.7%	26.6%
ZBLL	1.56	15	9.62	15	9.62		ZBLL/LL		66.4%	88.2%	88.2%
```












Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average 90/100 (removing 5% fastest and 5% slowest solves)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.44	58	9.01	62	9.61	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.99	35	8.77	38	9.59		F2L/Total	62.0%	60.2%	61.7%
LL	2.44	23	9.50	24	9.73		LL/Total	38.0%	39.8%	38.3%

Cross+1	1.44	12	8.22	12	8.84		Cross+1/F2L	36.1%	33.2%	32.8%
F2L-1	3.17	26	8.31	29	9.10		F2L-1/Total	49.3%	45.1%	46.4%
OLS	1.90	17	9.66	18	10.24		OLS/Total	29.5%	29.3%	29.2%
PLL	1.05	14	13.37	14	13.48		PLL/LL		43.0%	59.2%	58.2%
```


```
Mean (100/100)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.45	58	9.01	62	9.61	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.01	35	8.75	38	9.56		F2L/Total	62.2%	60.1%	61.7%
LL	2.44	23	9.54	24	9.78		LL/Total	37.8%	39.9%	38.3%

Cross+1	1.44	12	8.21	12	8.83		Cross+1/F2L	36.0%	33.2%	32.8%
F2L-1	3.20	26	8.29	29	9.07		F2L-1/Total	49.7%	45.3%	46.5%
OLS	1.87	17	9.68	18	10.28		OLS/Total	28.9%	28.9%	28.9%
PLL	1.05	14	13.42	14	13.54		PLL/LL		43.2%	59.4%	58.4%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.46	41	11.13	44	11.76[/COLOR]

F2L	2.87	21	11.62	23	12.54
LL	1.38	10	14.55	11	14.55

Cross+1	0.74	6	12.73	7	13.64
F2L-1	1.78	17	13.33	18	13.33
OLS	0.60	4	15.53	6	16.50
PLL	0.57	9	19.40	9	19.40
```


```
Worst from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.32	73	6.94	76	7.90[/COLOR]

F2L	5.60	47	6.35	49	7.31
LL	3.74	34	5.43	34	5.88

Cross+1	2.50	18	5.02	19	5.58
F2L-1	5.19	38	5.91	41	6.56
OLS	4.17	26	1.38	28	2.07
PLL	1.96	21	7.50	21	7.50
```


```
Cross colour
White	Yellow	Green	Blue	Orange	Red							
19	20	14	14	13	20							

Last Slot
FR	BR	FL	BL	n/a
50	20	23	6	1

Various counts
Xcross	EOF2L	OLS	PLL	O&P	OLLCP	COLL	ZBLL	bad pair
33	39	11	63	54	12	14	10	9


• "Last Slot" orientation is taken just after the 2nd last slot is solved (before any rotations)
• "Xcross" counted when at least one pair is solved before cross is finished
• "EOF2L" counted when EO is solved anytime during F2L (not just during the last slot)
• "OLS" counted when OLL is solved during the last slot
• "PLL" counted only when PLL is specifically used (e.g. not EPLL)
• "O&P" counted when both OLL & PLL is specifically used (e.g. not COLL / OLLCP / EPLL)
• "OLLCP" does not include COLL
• "COLL" counted only when COLL is used (not OLLCP) & the cube remains unsolved (that would be ZBLL)
• "ZBLL" is counted when a single non-PLL algorithm solves the last layer after edges are oriented
• "bad pair" counted when a corner & edge pair is in the same slot but unsolved
```






Spoiler: Notes



• generally time measurements are taken from the end of the previous step to the end of the current step

• *Total* is the total solve - timed from timer start to timer stop

• *F2L* is the first two layers (including cross) - timed from timer start to end of 4th pair
• *LL* is the last layer - timed from end of 4th pair to timer stop

• *Cross+1* is the cross and first pair (and/or Xcross) - timed from timer start to end of 1st pair
• *F2L-1* is the cross and first three pairs - timed from timer start to end of 3rd pair
• *OLS* is the last slot (4th pair) and orientation of the last layer - timed from end of 3rd pair to end of OLL
• *PLL* is the permutation of last layer - timed from the frame before the first move to the frame after the last move (does not include any pre- or post-AUF/rotations)

where applicable:
• ZBLL / OLLCP / EPLL / ELL stats replace PLL
• OLS stats include ZBLL / OLLCP / COLL (as this is when orientation is solved)


----------



## Umm Roux? (Nov 18, 2016)

Oh my goodness, that is amazing!


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 18, 2016)

Brest said:


> *Feliks Zemdegs* - 6.44 3x3 av100 (unofficial)
> 
> ~snip~



I can't tell if this is more impressive than the average itself.


----------



## alisterprofitt (Nov 18, 2016)

Lol, I just went on Cubesolv.es and it's just Feliks now. I think that there's a need for another system that holds a big average under one entry.


----------



## campos20 (Nov 18, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Just wow! Contains 4.41 single, 5.67 avg5 and 5.92 avg12


How did you track this?


----------



## Arkwell (Nov 18, 2016)

Brest, what you did is incredible!!!

Thanks!


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 18, 2016)

which solve was the n/a for the last slot? (in the statistics spoiler)


----------



## Brest (Nov 18, 2016)

alisterprofitt said:


> Lol, I just went on Cubesolv.es and it's just Feliks now. I think that there's a need for another system that holds a big average under one entry.


It's true, we've talked about it before but it didn't eventuate.



YouCubing said:


> which solve was the n/a for the last slot? (in the statistics spoiler)



Solve 65: cubesolv.es/4403 - mismatched keyhole multi-slotting, aka "slanting"



campos20 said:


> How did you track this?


Basically frame by frame. I wrote my reconstruction process here a few years ago, it's still roughly correct.




Umm Roux? said:


> Oh my goodness, that is amazing!


It's ok.



GenTheThief said:


> I can't tell if this is more impressive than the average itself.


Obviously the solves! Maybe? Maybe not? I think the solves.



Arkwell said:


> Brest, what you did is incredible!!!
> 
> Thanks!


You're welcome!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 18, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> which solve was the n/a for the last slot? (in the statistics spoiler)


solve 65

still room for improvement . Lots of solves he used COLL+EPLL


----------



## Dom (Nov 19, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> ... Contains 4.41 single...



I couldn't find a 4.41 solve. The fastest I saw was a 4.46.


----------



## Skewbed (Mar 3, 2019)

I made a graph of TPS/Time from the reconstructions (using ETM for TPS) to see a correlation. I had the idea from this J Perm video.

There is a correlation between more TPS and a faster solve time. This probably means that Feliks is good at knowing what TPS to do.


----------

